# **Born, Due and Full Term Babies**



## LoisP

If i haven't put you on here just let me know and i'll add you in.

Just wanted to have a '_checking out_' thread of those that will be leaving soon. 

So write your name and due date so we can all keep an eye on the babies who are on their way out! :D

STARTED - November!


Babies Born
*CSweets*(Cinci) had her little girl :pink:Kayt Elizabeth:pink: 01st November 2010
*Newmommy23*(Keegan) had her little girl :pink:Molly:pink: 06th November 2010
*suprisepreg* had her little boy :blue:Shane Joshua:blue: 06th November 2010
*17thy* had her little girl :pink: 09th November 2010
*MissMammaToBe*(Jessie) had her little girl :pink:Raphaelle:pink: 10th November 2010
*LoveKelsey*(Kelsey) had her little girl :pink:Emmalee Grace:pink: 11th November 2010
*Nov2010Momma*(Kayla) had her little girl :pink:Lilly:pink: 13th November 2010
*Rhio92*(Rhiannon) had her little boy :blue:Connor:blue: 13th November 2010
*vinteenage*(Daphne) had her little boy :blue:Phineas:blue: 15th November 2010
*x__amour*(Shannon) had her little girl :pink:Tori:pink: 16th November 2010
*youngmum2b*(Cj) had her little boy :blue:Lucas:blue: 18th November 2010
*sophie0909uk*(Sophie) had her little boy :blue:Archie:blue: 18th November 2010
*Desi's_lost*(Desi) had her little girl :pink:Asyria Elaine:pink: 20th November 2010
*Mei190*(Chelsea) had her little boy :blue:Nathaniel:blue: 21st November 2010
*RachelRae*(Rachel) had her little boy :blue:Jaxon James:blue: 22nd November 2010
*vhal_x*(Vanessa) had her little boy :blue:Allan James:blue: 22nd November 2010
*Dollfacee*(Catherine) had her little boy :blue:Alfred:blue: 24th November 2010
*divershona*(Shona) had her little girl :pink:Kaya elizabeth Louise:pink: 24th November 2010
*LoisP*(Lois) had her little boy :blue:Shaun Steven:blue: 30th November 2010
*pansylove*(Aymie) had her little girl :pink:Ariella:pink: 30th November 2010
*_laura*(Laura) had her little boy :blue:Max:blue: 1st December 2010
_______________________________________________________________________


Full Term 

Burchy314 (Tina) :pink: december 16th
aafscsweetie (Kayla) :pink: december 18th
rjb :pink: december 21st_c-section booked for 14th_ 
mayb_baby (Lorna) :blue: december 21st
ShelbyLee :pink: december 25th
EffyKat (Helen) :blue: december 26th
​

​


----------



## aafscsweetie

so jealous of all you full-termers :) sending lots of labor dust!! xxx


----------



## _laura

One more week and I can join you full term girls!


----------



## MissMamma

we are literally gna go like dominos!
its got to be keegan next but who after her i wonder?! :D


----------



## youngmum2b

Arr u missed me out again lol.
14 nov please xx


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> we are literally gna go like dominos!
> its got to be keegan next but who after her i wonder?! :D

duno, but i bet we are all hoping its us :haha:


----------



## pansylove

1 week and 2 days til i join you.. maybe being induced in 2 weeks and 2 days eeep.


----------



## vinteenage

Holy cow there's a lot of us!


----------



## LoisP

So exciting!! :D
And laura and aymie just let me know when your full term and i'll put you onto the list :D
wow yeah after doing this i realised just how many of us are likely to go at once! "Like dominoes" !!!!


----------



## divershona

eeeeeep its kinda scary to think that we could in theory all be in labour at the same time haha
it must have been rather cold and boring in february for us all to have concieved 
teen parenting isn't going to know what hit them when we all swamp in on them all in a few weeks :D


----------



## vinteenage

February is boring, what else are we supposed to do? (Though I think I actually conceived in early March...but March isn't much better. :haha:).


----------



## LoisP

February and march are very boring so I can totally understand why there are so many of us in this period of time. 

When is the most popular month of due dates? Surely it's 9 months after new years?


----------



## divershona

so true Daphne!

just hope this february isnt the same for us, can't imagine being pregnant again that quick!


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> February and march are very boring so I can totally understand why there are so many of us in this period of time.
> 
> When is the most popular month of due dates? Surely it's 9 months after new years?

yeah end of august and early september are meant to be really popular birthdays and due-dates ... im one of them :haha:


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> so true Daphne!
> 
> just hope this february isnt the same for us, can't imagine being pregnant again that quick!

no more babies for me for a few years. am keeping these legs firmly CROSSED after Shaun evacuates.


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> so true Daphne!
> 
> just hope this february isnt the same for us, can't imagine being pregnant again that quick!
> 
> no more babies for me for a few years. am keeping these legs firmly CROSSED after Shaun evacuates.Click to expand...

i'm tempted too, but if my sex drive stays the way it is right now i won't be able to resist ... just going to have to be alot more careful about contraception and watch my dates and i think i might avoid my OH for a few days a month when im meant to be most fertile just in case .... being on the pill when this LO was concieved obviously had no effect lol


----------



## vinteenage

Want to pass some of that sex drive Shona? Mine is gone, gone, gone.

I'm looking to an IUD after birth. The sooner you get one after birth, the easier it is to implant it. It's good for 5 years but could be removed earlier...however I don't think I'll be looking to have another one until about 5 years because of finances.


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> Want to pass some of that sex drive Shona? Mine is gone, gone, gone.
> 
> I'm looking to an IUD after birth. The sooner you get one after birth, the easier it is to implant it. It's good for 5 years but could be removed earlier...however I don't think I'll be looking to have another one until about 5 years because of finances.

i'd keep it if it wasn't so damn sore to dtd !!!

put here you go ... lots of :sex::sex::sex: sex drive for you


----------



## youngmum2b

Fankoo lol ruddy heck, valentines week has alot to answer for lol.
Im defo keepin my legs shut after lucas is born, dont even wana think about being pregnant again for atleast another 2-3 years if not longer.


----------



## mayb_baby

so jealous of all you full-termers :dust:

xxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I concieved on St Paddys Day or V.Close :haha:


----------



## LoisP

mayb_baby said:


> I concieved on St Paddys Day or V.Close :haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## x__amour

Wouldn't it be great if we all went on the same day :haha:


----------



## divershona

x__amour said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we all went on the same day :haha:

it would yeah ... but not a day that makes any of us overdue (unless we want to be obviously ... but i definately don't want to go over!)


----------



## x__amour

We're all going to go like dominoes though!


----------



## divershona

x__amour said:


> We're all going to go like dominoes though!

hehe yeah we will ... we just need someone to start us off


----------



## Sophiiie

loads of dust for all of you! x
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## x__amour

I VOLUNTEER!!! :yipee:
:rofl:


----------



## divershona

x__amour said:


> I VOLUNTEER!!! :yipee:
> :rofl:

me 2 !!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

You know what I realized? Our babies get to grow up in a pretty bitchin' generation. When we were born there weren't digital cameras and crappy video cameras. Now we have things like Facebook to put albums of our little ones and videos that DON'T need video tapes to record on. My parents managed to lose almost all baby pictures of me and who the hell knows where my home videos are! :dohh: But our little one's will never have to worry about that. Plus they'll get a great self esteem boost by everyone commenting on their pictures saying how cute they are and what not! I just think it's cool for them! But there are still great things about our generation too! :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah..except they're also coming into the worst economy in a long time. :haha: Hopefully it'll clear up sooner than later.

You both can go before me, and Desi, and Lois. Go ahead! I don't want a baby until his due date.

(Well I'll take him of course.  But I prefer he cooks)


----------



## MissMamma

vinteenage said:


> Yeah..except they're also coming into the worst economy in a long time. :haha: Hopefully it'll clear up sooner than later.
> 
> You both can go before me, and Desi, and Lois. Go ahead! I don't want a baby until his due date.
> 
> (Well I'll take him of course.  But I prefer he cooks)

:rofl: im just imagining you turning your baby away til his due date...poor thing.
i'm also happy for people to go before me, i'm not impatient in any way :D


----------



## Nov2010Momma

4 days overdue tomorrow!


----------



## LoveKelsey

Hiya. I'm Kelsey. Due November 22nd with a babygirl


----------



## divershona

Hi kelsey, welcome to bnb 

I've only got 2 more weeks til d-day girls.  Yay


----------



## mayb_baby

some more :dust: keeping an eye on this thread :winkwink:


----------



## LoisP

into the -teen countdown now! 19 days!! :happydance:


----------



## RachelRae

November 22nd is my induction date. :)

xx


----------



## LoisP

RachelRae said:


> November 22nd is my induction date. :)
> 
> xx

added you in hun xx


----------



## LoveKelsey

16 days! I am sooo impatient. haha!


----------



## divershona

LoveKelsey said:


> 16 days! I am sooo impatient. haha!

me 2!!!!


----------



## Moomins

Me!! I'm due on the 15th :D xx


----------



## LoisP

Moomins said:


> Me!! I'm due on the 15th :D xx

Whats your name hun? And team colour? x


----------



## Mei190

Single digits and no signs is making me impatient. 

Hope it is going better for some of you girls :D xx


----------



## youngmum2b

Wahooo 1 week left till d-day, im so not guna be happy if my damn hospital change there minds again.


----------



## vhal_x

5 hours and 15 minutes until the single digit countdown begins :happydance: xx


----------



## Moomins

Sally and team pink please!


----------



## LoveKelsey

Time seems to be going by so slow. :(


----------



## 17thy

i'm being induced tuesday at 6am! so mine has changed to the 9th instead of the 16th!


----------



## Leah_xx

Do i count for having Gracelynn?
lol


----------



## divershona

eeeeek, 12 days til d-day :D


----------



## LoisP

17 days :happydance:
doesn't even seem real !


----------



## MissMamma

I so know what you mean lois...single digits for me, only nine days left :shock:


----------



## LoisP

MissMammaToBe said:


> I so know what you mean lois...single digits for me, only nine days left :shock:

:happydance: EXCITING!


----------



## MissMamma

scary!


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> scary!

have to agree with lois, exciting :haha:


----------



## LoveKelsey

I am 4cm dilated. Is anyone else anxious!? :D

:haha:


----------



## vinteenage

I'm eager to find out how much I've progressed in dilation from 2 weeks ago! I was 1 1/2 cm...
I'm hoping for 3 or 4.


----------



## LoisP

LoveKelsey said:


> I am 4cm dilated. Is anyone else anxious!? :D
> 
> :haha:

wow, your really 'ready to drop'!! :haha:


----------



## divershona

i've got loads of pain either side of my spine right at the bottom and its really sore :cry:


----------



## x__amour

Shona! :hugs:
5 days left and no signs of Tori making an appearance yet... **sigh* * I'm going crazy! :wacko:


----------



## LoisP

Any news on Nov2010Momma and 17thy anyone? xxx
& congratulations to jessie !!


----------



## _laura

Yayyyy I'm full term tomorrow!


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Yayyyy I'm full term tomorrow!

I know! :happydance: Just remind me to whack you on here :)


----------



## _laura

Will do Hun. :) I'm getting excited! And last day at work tomorrow.


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Will do Hun. :) I'm getting excited! And last day at work tomorrow.

at last!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveKelsey

I am in labor! just thought i would update you all!


----------



## pansylove

Ooo good luck Kelsey! 

Also, 3 days until full term for me :) then "due" in 8 days after then.. Does it work like that? I'm assuming she'll be due after having a sweep.. Otherwise why would they do it? Hmmm


----------



## x__amour

Kayla (Nov2010Momma) didn't get the balloon in because they forgot to schedule it. They did another membrane strip and put some sort of gel to try and soften her cervix. They said she could have an induction then or wait until next week and she wanted to see if baby Lilly would come on her own. That's all I know as of Tuesday!


----------



## Rhio92

Hi :flower:
I'm due tomorrow (12th November) :thumbup:
Although He's not showing any signs of shifting yet! :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Look at all those baby girls born! we're on a roll! :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Desi has a c-section booked for 19th now, unless baby decides to flip out of transverse!


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Desi has a c-section booked for 19th now, unless baby decides to flip out of transverse!

Thanks Daphne! Will update :)


----------



## LoveKelsey

Thanks for updating!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna was born Oct 7th at 12:27pm, 5lbs 13oz :)


----------



## youngmum2b

Ahh 2 days n still no signs of lil man coming anytime soon.
Got a consultant app booked for tues so they can do a sweep n possibly another growth scan, there thinking of inducing labour if his measurements are still high but they cant decide if they should do a scan or not to try n find out so i have to ask.


----------



## Nov2010Momma

I'm sorry I haven't updated you girls since my appointment on Tuesday. I have been pretty down. But thank you Shannon for updating for me! 

Like she said they forgot to schedule it so I couldn't have it done. I have another Non Stress Test scheduled for tomorrow and then getting checked again.

When I got checked on Tuesday I was still 2cm and 80% effaced. SO disappointing. Nothing really has been happening besides some irregular contractions and losing more and more plug.

I wish she would just give me a sign she will be here before next Tuesday when they will want to induce me. I'm a little scared to be induced! UGH! Please Lilly???


----------



## _laura

Woooop I'm full term :) celebrating with my last day at work and a birthday party aswell! :)


----------



## divershona

_laura said:


> Woooop I'm full term :) celebrating with my last day at work and a birthday party aswell! :)

Yay :happydance:


----------



## divershona

i feel kinda left out being the only yellow bump :(


----------



## _laura

Well were still not 100% Shona! 2 scans said girls and 1 said boy!


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Well were still not 100% Shona! 2 scans said girls and 1 said boy!

Happy full term laura!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LoisP

and i am no longer the last one!!! hehe xx


----------



## _laura

Hahaha :) I'm just so glad I'm on the list! Thankyou lois! Last day of work :)


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Hahaha :) I'm just so glad I'm on the list! Thankyou lois! Last day of work :)

:happydance: Enjoy your last day hun!!!!


----------



## pansylove

Two more days for me :d


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> Two more days for me :d

:happydance: wooo i'm actually quite sadly excited for when your full term :blush: lol!


----------



## divershona

_laura said:


> Well were still not 100% Shona! 2 scans said girls and 1 said boy!

ooooooo are you going to be having another scan so you'll know for sure? or are you just waiting on the little munchkin to turn up and find out?


----------



## _laura

Waiting for trouble to arrive! Best way now. Haha


----------



## x__amour

Congrats Laura! :hugs:
Er, 2 days. But no sign of the little stubborn girl yet. Hurmph. :sad2:
*
BAHH. BRING ON DE BEBEHS!!!* :baby:


----------



## pansylove

FULL TERM TOMORROW. come on lois add me a day early c'mooooon! haha :D x


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> FULL TERM TOMORROW. come on lois add me a day early c'mooooon! haha :D x

Yanoe what, i'll add you in early... just because your a seriously cool chick! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## pansylove

pahahaah yeah that or you just wish i'd stop nagging about it :D haha
i'm way too excited about being full term.
waaaaaay too excited.
:D xx


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> pahahaah yeah that or you just wish i'd stop nagging about it :D haha
> i'm way too excited about being full term.
> waaaaaay too excited.
> :D xx

OR adding you onto the list makes me feel less nearer to the bottom :winkwink: hahaha :)
Yeah so was I... then i realised it didn't actually mean he'd want to come out! :dohh:
You've got a sweep this week haven't you? 
xxx


----------



## pansylove

9 days! not this monday but next. at 9:15am ouchhhies! 
i bet it won't do anything though, everything i've read about them says they don't work :/
shaun will be here so so soon <3 x


----------



## LoisP

Oh wow! Exciting :happydance:
Never know it might work! Works for some people!!!
I really hope so... I'm sick of the paaaaain and cramps :( Every little twinge i'm like ' this could be it :D :D' only to find an hour later it's gone away... :cry:
OWWW and your boyfriends back this weekend??? (wow i sound like such a stalker) 

xx


----------



## pansylove

SUCH a stalker lois! :) heheh yeah he'll be home at 6pm today yaaaay!! :) happy timesss
i know how you feel about every twinge, and you must have it even worse than me! 
last night i had really bad back cramp and the bump was rock hard, every time i tried to roll over i got the worst pain and i was like OMG THOSE ARE CONTRACTIONS and i got it every time i rolled to look at the time.. turns out it was the rolling causing the pain and not that they were happening every few mins! dooohhh. 
you've literally got days left though.. 12?! he'll be here any time that's soooo exciting :D xxx


----------



## LoisP

Awww yay!!! 
:rofl: yeah ive done exactly the same thing, then realised it was just because of how it was sitting/rolling in bed :haha:
I know... eeee 12 days!! Just hope he makes his appearance soon, wouldn't be able to handle being over due :cry:
Well, 9 days until your sweep, so possibly 9 days until you have your girl!! (well more likely 10 because i swear it takes 24 hours to take effect)

xx


----------



## vinteenage

Gah. It feels like I'm getting contraction like...things. No real timing them though, its kind of all one long, constant annoying pain.

This sucks.


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Gah. It feels like I'm getting contraction like...things. No real timing them though, its kind of all one long, constant annoying pain.
> 
> This sucks.

I thought it was happening for me this morning. Then BANG it stopped completely. Agreed, this sucks, our little guys are such teases!


----------



## youngmum2b

LoisP said:


> I thought it was happening for me this morning. Then BANG it stopped completely. Agreed, this sucks, our little guys are such teases!

Yup it seems everyone whos having a boy is having problems with when they're guna turn up lol


----------



## pansylove

all the 'babies born' on this thread are girls?! LITTLE MEN WHERE ARE YOU!!!!

yeah sweeps can take 24-48 hours but i'm reaaalllyy not getting my hopes up! i'm more excited to meet the consultant that day to book in for induction. at least then the end is in sight! i would way rather she just came before then cus from what i've heard inductions aren't nice but i just can't cope anymore :( sob. x


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> all the 'babies born' on this thread are girls?! LITTLE MEN WHERE ARE YOU!!!!
> 
> yeah sweeps can take 24-48 hours but i'm reaaalllyy not getting my hopes up! i'm more excited to meet the consultant that day to book in for induction. at least then the end is in sight! i would way rather she just came before then cus from what i've heard inductions aren't nice but i just can't cope anymore :( sob. x

Yeah i noticed that! Stubborn little guys, they're obviously more scared of the cold then the girls! :haha:

Well fingers crossed the sweep gets things moving anyway... If not hope little one makes an appearance before then... and if not... hope little one makes a move before your actual induction... if not hope your induction actually goes ok! lol! xx


----------



## pansylove

LoisP said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> all the 'babies born' on this thread are girls?! LITTLE MEN WHERE ARE YOU!!!!
> 
> yeah sweeps can take 24-48 hours but i'm reaaalllyy not getting my hopes up! i'm more excited to meet the consultant that day to book in for induction. at least then the end is in sight! i would way rather she just came before then cus from what i've heard inductions aren't nice but i just can't cope anymore :( sob. x
> 
> Yeah i noticed that! Stubborn little guys, they're obviously more scared of the cold then the girls! :haha:
> 
> Well fingers crossed the sweep gets things moving anyway... If not hope little one makes an appearance before then... and if not... hope little one makes a move before your actual induction... if not hope your induction actually goes ok! lol! xxClick to expand...

that made very little sense.. but THANK YOU hahah :) :dohh:


----------



## LoisP

I just read it back. Wow that sounded so different in my head when I was writing it! :haha: !!


----------



## vinteenage

Sigh. Well I was getting regular contractions for about an hour and was all ready to call the hospital...when they turned back into BH.
Sigh.


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Sigh. Well I was getting regular contractions for about an hour and was all ready to call the hospital...when they turned back into BH.
> Sigh.

:sad1: what a tease Finn is!


----------



## vinteenage

Total tease. OH was sitting here going "I think we're going to the hospital today!", haha. Got his hopes up...


----------



## _laura

last night at my mums fiances birthday party i started getting really bad bh and thought omgggg something could be happening cause they were more frequent than normal but aparently jessie doesnt like lots of loud music (there was a really crap band playing!)

on a better note ive just cleaned so much of the house.
talk about nesting the moment i hit maternity leave!


----------



## LoisP

UPDATED: congratulations to Kayla on her little girl Lilly and Rhiannon on her little boy Connor!!! Our first november boy! :)


----------



## Dollfacee

on to single digits now ladies :) can't wait


----------



## LoisP

Not long now Catherine!!!!


----------



## Dollfacee

nope starting to feel it too! in terrible pain with my back still! x


----------



## _laura

awww :D congrats to everyone.


----------



## LoveKelsey

Yay everyone :D


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust: and congrats to all of you :)


----------



## youngmum2b

Eeeek im due 2moz, along with shannon n sophie. 
Wow the past 9months have gone so fast it still seems like last week i found out n hes due 2moz.
Hopefully he comes 2moz as i really really dont wana go over.


----------



## pansylove

hope you get your babs on time :)

I'M FULL TERM TODAY FINALLY. hahaha :) x


----------



## FayDanielle

:dust: to you all :D

and happy due date to Shannon, Sophie and Cj
:D
xx


----------



## Dollfacee

youngmum2b said:


> Eeeek im due 2moz, along with shannon n sophie.
> Wow the past 9months have gone so fast it still seems like last week i found out n hes due 2moz.
> Hopefully he comes 2moz as i really really dont wana go over.

let us know how it goes :) good luck!!!!


----------



## youngmum2b

Dollfacee said:


> youngmum2b said:
> 
> 
> Eeeek im due 2moz, along with shannon n sophie.
> Wow the past 9months have gone so fast it still seems like last week i found out n hes due 2moz.
> Hopefully he comes 2moz as i really really dont wana go over.
> 
> let us know how it goes :) good luck!!!!Click to expand...

Will do, been getting kinda reg pains n a constant crampy period like pain so far the pains are about 7-10 mins apart n last between 1-2 mins. The pains come in little waves atm about 15secs apart (if that makes sense).

Im hoping its the start of labour, then again you can be in early labour for days if not longer so i aint got a clue. Would be great if he came on his due date altho i think hes guna be late like mid-week.
I have a consultant app n sweep booked for tuesday so if i aint had him by then it may help


----------



## _laura

eeep fingers crossed hun!:dust::dust:


----------



## youngmum2b

fankooo, have a feeling im guna be needing lots of :dust: cos pains is the only sign i keep having


----------



## vinteenage

Ugh. Either my water just broke and gushed a bit or I peed myself. I honestly can't tell.


----------



## youngmum2b

vinteenage said:


> Ugh. Either my water just broke and gushed a bit or I peed myself. I honestly can't tell.


Hope this is it for you 

but ARHH (not meaning you directly, just an example)

Why is everyone due after me having there babies already i want mine:cry:its not fair :growlmad::nope::cry:


----------



## x__amour

Still here. :dohh:
Last night I was getting regular and strong contractions, they kept me up for hours but then they just died. Like, kafreakin'ploof. Having a few this morning but that's about it. For some reason yesterday I just had the strangest feeling that Tori was going to come today but she has approximately 11 hours and 13 minutes to make that a reality and I'm not seeing it happen. Congrats to CJ and Sophie for 40 weeks today, we're finally here! :hugs:
:dust: 
Here's my due date bumpy! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Image11142010125732.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rainbows_x

:dust: girls!


----------



## LoisP

Updated xx


----------



## newmommy23

aw I'm late to this thread lol how did I miss this??


----------



## Dollfacee

A strange update for me ladies! I have had bAd back pains all week and since last night I had pains in my upper abdomen I didn't think nothing of it but now it feels like tight Ning.. And NOW I have suddenly started getting a split second of cramping every now and then.. Bubbas still moving loads so not too worried, but maybe this is a stArt for me!! :D


----------



## SophieGrace

Good Luck everyone. xxx


----------



## LoisP

Little update from me.

Last night I thought it was happening. Was in agony with lower back ache, and then started getting irregular painful contractions. Went away for a few hours, then I had it constantly from about 7pm to 2am. Fell asleep, and woke up to it all being completely gone. Damn. 

Lots of labour dust to everyone who is overdue, due, or full term! :dust:


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> Little update from me.
> 
> Last night I thought it was happening. Was in agony with lower back ache, and then started getting irregular painful contractions. Went away for a few hours, then I had it constantly from about 7pm to 2am. Fell asleep, and woke up to it all being completely gone. Damn.
> 
> Lots of labour dust to everyone who is overdue, due, or full term! :dust:


Labour dust for you too :dust:


----------



## LoisP

:dust: back atcha ;)
cant believe you only have FIVE days!!!!! :O
where has the time gone! Remember when we got to 'double digit' countdown! feels like yesterday!


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> :dust: back atcha ;)
> cant believe you only have FIVE days!!!!! :O
> where has the time gone! Remember when we got to 'double digit' countdown! feels like yesterday!

yeah i know its crazy! seems like yesterday i was sat in my bathroom staring at pee on a stick going OMG i don't believe it :haha: and now im like OMG i'm going to be a mummy really really soon !!!!

can't believe you're in single digits tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## LoisP

I know, eeeee and 10 days today :D
Yep same, grabbing the directions and making sure i peed on the stick right :haha:


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> I know, eeeee and 10 days today :D
> Yep same, grabbing the directions and making sure i peed on the stick right :haha:

i did that too :blush: even though i'd already read them before i did the test to make sure i didnt waste it hehe


----------



## MissMamma

I feel a bit lost now i've got raphi :( I dont have anywhere like teen preg to go! So i'm going to stalk all you girlies still...



LoisP said:


> I know, eeeee and 10 days today :D
> Yep same, grabbing the directions and making sure i peed on the stick right :haha:

Lois I was EXACTLY the same, I convinced myself I wasnt pregnant, that i'd just peed on the wrong part of the stck!lol :dohh:

Sending everyone lots and lots of dust 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
I hope all your babas come quickly and easily for you :D


----------



## LoisP

Updated: Congratulations Daphne!!
Who had Phineas 15th November .. weighing 6 pounds 1 ounce, 18.5 inches long. :hugs:
He's GORGEOUS!! :D


----------



## AriannasMama

I had my baby girl, Arianna on Oct 7


----------



## Dollfacee

false alarm too from last night!! finally forced myself to sleep at about 3 and then they completely went, exactly the same as you lois haha weird x


----------



## Burchy314

I can't believe how many babies have been born in the past 15 days! It is a busy month haha.


----------



## Mei190

Said in other thread but congrats Daphne :D 

Looks like I am heading overdue blah :( oh wells he is now overcooked lol


----------



## LoveKelsey

All these babies are being born! so exciting !


----------



## divershona

4 days to go 
also getting my living room carpet fitted today in the flat. Bedroom and hall tomorrow and the vinyl in the kitchen tomorrow. Then can start moving my stuff over to the flat. Yay


----------



## MissMamma

shona I don't know how your coping! I could not have moved house when I was as pregnant as you are!


----------



## LoisP

Updated girls :flow:
(x__amour) Shannon had her little girl Tori :pink: 16th November
Congratulations Shannon! she's beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## _laura

Everyones popping :) it's exciting. Let's hope it's us soon lois!


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Everyones popping :) it's exciting. Let's hope it's us soon lois!

YESSSSSSSSS!!!!! Really hope so lol :D


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> shona I don't know how your coping! I could not have moved house when I was as pregnant as you are!

i don't know how i'm coping either! to be honest though it is alot of sitting around waiting for the men to do the hard work :haha: oh and i'm the 'tea lady' :coffee:

my bedroom and hallway carpets today and the vinyl in the kitchen ... then ordering the cooker etc tonight for delivery sometime this week then its just going to be a case of moving my furniture in hehe.

my dad seems to think that sub-conciously not having the flat ready is holding off labour ... hope thats the case because as of tonight when the carpets are in then the flat is sorted enough for me to move into with LO 


EEEEEEEEK 3 days til d-day!


----------



## pansylove

lois and laura, can we agree to all just go on the same day?
how does tomorrow sound?


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> lois and laura, can we agree to all just go on the same day?
> how does tomorrow sound?

YES YES YES! lets do it! I couldnt bare for either of you to go before me... and i'd feel bad having shaun first aswell so lets all settle on tomorrow ;)


----------



## pansylove

yep sounds perfect.. although you're allowed to go before us because you're supposed to! BUT. tomorrow is pretty good for me.. or tonight even if you wana go for that? haha


----------



## LoisP

Hehe i know thats the weirdist thing, i'm MEANT to go before you but I don't wanna leave teen pregnancy until i know i have my laura and aymie to come along with me to parenting! lol!!! :blush:


----------



## divershona

pansylove said:


> lois and laura, can we agree to all just go on the same day?
> how does tomorrow sound?

Can I join in for tomorrow too? I really don't want to be the only one left over here ... Plus I'm due before you guys so by rights I should go first but it would be so much more awesome if we all went together hehe


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> Hehe i know thats the weirdist thing, i'm MEANT to go before you but I don't wanna leave teen pregnancy until i know i have my laura and aymie to come along with me to parenting! lol!!! :blush:

I'm not leaving without you Lois!!!!!!!!!!!!! Teen parenting seems to scary without you hehe ... It's going to feel like the first day of school moving over there!


----------



## LoisP

Hehe ok so Me, Shona, Aymie and Laura will all POP tomorrow
:rofl:
And aww Shona yeah I know like going into a new school as the new kid lol!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## _laura

Yay! Can't wait for tomorrow now :)


----------



## divershona

Well they say that you are always learning as a parent so it makes sense to think of it as going to a new school ... The school of motherhood :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Crap! Who's gonna update us, if we're all popping tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## divershona

Well I have 2 back ups, kirsty and Beckie ... One mummy and one mummy to be who's got another 15 weeks or something :p


----------



## _laura

Haha I have an iPhone so I can do some of it inbetween contractions! Haha. I told Scott and he got excited


----------



## divershona

I can get on here on my phone too ... It's what I'm on now so if all else fails we update ourselves like Shannon did hehe


----------



## LoisP

I've got a few other numbers of people from Bnb so i'll just have to text one of them and hope they're alright with updating me 
Doubt i'll be updating myself in labour... water birth + phone? = bad idea ;)


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> I've got a few other numbers of people from Bnb so i'll just have to text one of them and hope they're alright with updating me
> Doubt i'll be updating myself in labour... water birth + phone? = bad idea ;)

sh*t I didn't think about water birth and phone lol oops!

I'll just have to tell Steven to do it ... He won't argue with me while I'm in labour for fear of loosing his crown jewels :haha:


----------



## _laura

hahaha shit yeah waterbirth and labour.
didnt think about that.
ah well get scott to update. and to be honest my phones insured 

and i have a few other girls numbers.

all this talk though, wouldnt it be crazy if we did all go into labour at the same time!


----------



## LoisP

Haha Laura that would be funny explaining to your insurance company :I dropped my phone in the pool giving birth! :rofl:


----------



## _laura

well the insurance is free through work (the only perk or working for carphone!) so they'd be like 'seriously laura?!?!'

:D love it!


----------



## pansylove

haha love this. i'm excited, feeling crampy this evening so maybe!
had a bit of sexy time last night for the first time since about 20 weeks.. all for a good cause! i'll go for a walk (or, a crutch..) tomorrow and maybe try hanky panky again, although it was a bit sore! :blush:


----------



## vhal_x

looks like I'm gonna go overdue :( xx


----------



## LoisP

vhal_x said:


> looks like I'm gonna go overdue :( xx

:hugs::hugs:
:dust:


----------



## _laura

pansylove said:


> haha love this. i'm excited, feeling crampy this evening so maybe!
> had a bit of sexy time last night for the first time since about 20 weeks.. all for a good cause! i'll go for a walk (or, a crutch..) tomorrow and maybe try hanky panky again, although it was a bit sore! :blush:

haha me and oh have planned when were going to start trying to evict bubs.
so as soon as that date hits were going to try EVERYTHING!


----------



## LoisP

DONT TRY PINEAPPLE!!!!!! :sick:


----------



## _laura

oh i hate pineapples so i wasnt going to do that anyway!


----------



## Mei190

vhal_x said:


> looks like I'm gonna go overdue :( xx

I wouldn't worry about that, some of us are in the same boat. At least our LO's will be fully cooked! :D

I am getting a little impatient now already... I stuffed so much curry in my face last night but as I am used to eating spicy food absolutely nada. I have also been walking around like a mad woman and other stuff... nothing is working however I do feel a little crampy.. I do believe that is all in my head however :blush:


----------



## divershona

Imagine if we did all go into labour together!! That would be awesome Hehe. 
Think i might have to get over the pain of dtd tomorrow night and christen the new flat Hehe. Steven's not going to know what hit him bless.


----------



## LoisP

God shona your such a minx :haha:


----------



## pansylove

why not pineapple?! the day of my sweep afterwards i'm literally gonna have sex whilst eating curry then go for a loooooong walk! i'm determined the sweep will work and i won't have to be induced!


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> why not pineapple?! the day of my sweep afterwards i'm literally gonna have sex whilst eating curry then go for a loooooong walk! i'm determined the sweep will work and i won't have to be induced!

I tried that. Well you have to eat so much of it for it to even work, and I ate loads, and then after my tounge was like swollen, my tastebuds were burning and i couldn't eat or drink anything all night :(


----------



## vhal_x

Mei190 said:


> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> looks like I'm gonna go overdue :( xx
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that, some of us are in the same boat. At least our LO's will be fully cooked! :D
> 
> I am getting a little impatient now already... I stuffed so much curry in my face last night but as I am used to eating spicy food absolutely nada. I have also been walking around like a mad woman and other stuff... nothing is working however I do feel a little crampy.. I do believe that is all in my head however :blush:Click to expand...

I had curry at 7.15am this morning :blush: xx


----------



## LoisP

vhal_x said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> looks like I'm gonna go overdue :( xx
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that, some of us are in the same boat. At least our LO's will be fully cooked! :D
> 
> I am getting a little impatient now already... I stuffed so much curry in my face last night but as I am used to eating spicy food absolutely nada. I have also been walking around like a mad woman and other stuff... nothing is working however I do feel a little crampy.. I do believe that is all in my head however :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I had curry at 7.15am this morning :blush: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: you go girl :winkwink: get that bubba ouuuutt!!


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> God shona your such a minx :haha:

I'm not that bad honest *pulls an angelic face* but i want to meet my lo! 
Managed to dtd with oh without pain earlier and now getting even worse cramps ... Going to bed now though and try to sleep. Will see if these cramps are still here in the morning or not.


----------



## LoveKelsey

So many girls have been born. Congratulations ladies.


----------



## newmommy23

ladies. DANCE LIKE ME. It worked lol :dust:


----------



## Burchy314

newmommy23 said:


> ladies. DANCE LIKE ME. It worked lol :dust:

Hahaha I will deffintally be trying that when I get closer to my due date lol!!!


----------



## x__amour

Good luck ladies!!! C'mon babies!
:dust:


----------



## Mei190

newmommy23 said:


> ladies. DANCE LIKE ME. It worked lol :dust:

I have a feeling my left leg will break off if I try to do that! It's a tad hard to stand on :haha:

7:15 am curry would probably start something else off rofl :dohh:


----------



## vhal_x

I'm now overdue. Think I'm gonna go soon though, been having contractions all night. Nearly squashed OH's hand off :haha:. Contractions are currently 6 mins apart, phoned the labour ward and they said I've just to wait until they're 3 mins apart and then I should phone again. Unless my waters break, then I can phone straightaway, so come on AJ! Pop mummy's waters so she doesn't have to wait :haha: xx


----------



## _laura

vhal_x said:


> I'm now overdue. Think I'm gonna go soon though, been having contractions all night. Nearly squashed OH's hand off :haha:. Contractions are currently 6 mins apart, phoned the labour ward and they said I've just to wait until they're 3 mins apart and then I should phone again. Unless my waters break, then I can phone straightaway, so come on AJ! Pop mummy's waters so she doesn't have to wait :haha: xx

:dust: good luck Hun! 
Scott keeps on making me dance like a loony to try and get out the baby!


----------



## divershona

Oooooooo hope this is it and aj arrives soon


----------



## vhal_x

_laura said:


> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm now overdue. Think I'm gonna go soon though, been having contractions all night. Nearly squashed OH's hand off :haha:. Contractions are currently 6 mins apart, phoned the labour ward and they said I've just to wait until they're 3 mins apart and then I should phone again. Unless my waters break, then I can phone straightaway, so come on AJ! Pop mummy's waters so she doesn't have to wait :haha: xx
> 
> :dust: good luck Hun!
> Scott keeps on making me dance like a loony to try and get out the baby!Click to expand...

Haha, Allan was taking the piss out of me because I was leaning on the bed and swaying my hips from side to side lol, and also because I got a sudden urge to nest :haha:, tidied my entire room, I've never seen it so tidy :blush: haha xx


----------



## _laura

Don't worry I'm EXACTLY the same :)


----------



## LoisP

39 weeks today :happydance:
COME ON OUT SHAUN... I WANNA MEET YOU :(


----------



## Mei190

I have no nesting urge at all! Still feel like it is all a chore and OH has done a lot of the stuff like checking the car seat goes in the car well and everything. I still feel very lazy :haha:

Congrats Lois! Shouldn't be long for you now :D

Also Vanessa, good luck! Hope something comes of it :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissMamma

Yay! Come on babies! :dust:
And I never got the nesting instinct at all either...i still don't have it :(


----------



## divershona

Come on shaun, time to make an appearance!

according to the pact that we made lois our lo's should come today. So you hear that bubba's? Get out :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Knowing how stubborn Shaun is he'll have to be physically pulled out before he makes an appearance. I can see me going terribly overdue! lol x


----------



## pansylove

yaaaaay todays the day todays the day :)


----------



## divershona

I have that feeling too lois don't worry. Just have to do some crazy dancing to get these babies out!

:happydance: we're all in this together :happydance: 
sorry i thought of the song, and it made sense Hehe


----------



## _laura

hahahaha you know whats even worse shona? I know the dance to that song!

yayyy its our day today (and shes not going to make an appearance :()


----------



## pansylove

WOAAAAAAAH LAURA. hold up. what's with the negativity?!


----------



## LoisP

On the count of 3 Aymie laura and shona.... PUSH!!!! ok... 1...2...3!!! Lol :dust:


----------



## pansylove

has anyone erm.. actually tried that? the other day i just had a little.. push.. yano.. see what would happen. 
nothing, it seems.
but it was definitely worth a try. :/

also, i changed my avatar.. i'm slowly going through all my animals in my photos....


----------



## LoisP

:blush: yeah i'll be honest i tried it aswell... was doing an example of myself in labour then realised i was actually pushing really hard ... but no baby :( lol...

awwww puddy cat!!

xx


----------



## divershona

Laura don't worry i know the dance too! I think we should all do the crazy dances from high school musical and see if they get our little ones moving.

my midwife said to me not to try pushing because is can make your cervix swell up (even if your not dilated) and it can take longer for your cervix to efface and dilate. 
She told me that at my last appointment when i told her i was constipated lol and she told me not to force it, And just let your poo come out on its own. 
Sorry tmi i know


----------



## pansylove

divershona said:


> my midwife said to me not to try pushing because is can make your cervix swell up (even if your not dilated) and it can take longer for your cervix to efface and dilate.
> She told me that at my last appointment when i told her i was constipated lol and she told me not to force it, and just let your poo come out on its own.
> Sorry tmi i know


damn it!!


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> my midwife said to me not to try pushing because is can make your cervix swell up (even if your not dilated) and it can take longer for your cervix to efface and dilate.
> She told me that at my last appointment when i told her i was constipated lol and she told me not to force it, and just let your poo come out on its own.
> Sorry tmi i know
> 
> 
> damn it!!Click to expand...

^^ WSS...CRAP CRAP CRAP :dohh:


----------



## divershona

I was gutted too when she said that trying to push could make it longer til labour too. But i'm glad she told me so that i can do my best to avoid pushing until i'm pushing lo out for real!


----------



## pansylove

but i need to poo!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## aafscsweetie

(sorry I'm not full term yet, just was having a look around in here and...)

^ hahahahahahahaha. I have thought about the pushing too because, erm... I was really constipated the other day and thought I must be cutting off oxygen to my brain by how hard I was trying to push. Shit shit shit.

anyways, just wanted to say LABOR DUSTTTTT to all of you!!! I will see you here in about a week :)


----------



## _laura

hahaha negativity cause ive not even had a twinge :(
all jessie wants to do is kick my ribs and headbutt my pelvis.
naughty girl!


----------



## LoisP

aafscsweetie said:


> (sorry I'm not full term yet, just was having a look around in here and...)
> 
> ^ hahahahahahahaha. I have thought about the pushing too because, erm... *I was really constipated the other day and thought I must be cutting off oxygen to my brain by how hard I was trying to push. Shit shit shit.*
> anyways, just wanted to say LABOR DUSTTTTT to all of you!!! I will see you here in about a week :)

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## _laura

i love the way that the moment you turn pregnant your willing to tell everyone about the things you would normally keep to yourself. like bowel movements  :haha:


----------



## pansylove

speaking of bowel movements.. how are yours doing laura?


----------



## _laura

pretty regular thanks! nothing out of the ordinary 
just a poo when i need to poo
and lots and lots of wees haha


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> pretty regular thanks! nothing out of the ordinary
> just a poo when i need to poo
> and lots and lots of wees haha

Lucky you. Since Shaun decided to fully engage, I can't seem to handle 'going' anymore! :cry: LOL!


----------



## _laura

hahaha bless you lois!
jessie just thinks my bladder is a trampoline or a pillow so it feels like shes constantly pressing on it haha.


----------



## pansylove

hehehe glad to hear it! i seem to go every 48 hours.. which is nice. 

i went for a long walk today, which was actually cut short because of rain but it was still just over a mile. now i'm on my gym ball having a bounce (does it hurt anyone elses shoulders? kills mine.. maybe bad posture..)
im hopefully having a curry for dinner and will try and have sex later.... :)
although baby isn't allowed to come out tomorrow because OH has to go to work for the day, i say day i mean he's leaving 6am and won't get back til early hours saturday morning but it's still just a day. 
IT'S NOW OR NEVER BABY GIRL.
i don't know why i still call her baby on here, she has a name. i haven't announced it on facebook or to friends we're keeping it quiet until she's born so it feels wierd to say it on here too!


----------



## _laura

oooh whats the name?
haha me and scott have agreed to 100% start trying everything to get her out once my brothers birthday has passed.
only cause he said he would kill us if the babys born on his birthday!

off topic - i hate editing photos :( done 100 already today. damn me leaving wedding photos til the last minute haha


----------



## pansylove

it feels so wierd telling people her name! It's Ariella Jazz , my OH's 'stage name' well just what he's known as is jazz and so that's why that bit is there.
i just call her ari :) she's half named after ari up from the slits who died not long ago, but her name is arianna not ariella. 

100! ouch! how many more u got to go? and whens your eviction date?


----------



## _laura

awwww i saw and met the slits last year at offset festival when i worked there!
theyre lovely (if slightly loopy)

ummm just however many i feel they should recieve really but theyre a lovely couple and im trying to get as many as i can (and theyre paying me a lovely £100 for them)

and eviction date starts on the 25th.
seeing as i want her here on the 1st december its a decent date to start


----------



## LoisP

Aww thats a lovely name aymie!! :D
and 25th sounds good laura... my due date ;) but i highly doubt he'll be here by then... i'm like 99% sure he's going to want to 'over cook' :cry:


----------



## _laura

remember if he over cooks then he has to arrive before jessie! we dont want shauns future girlfriend to be older than him!


----------



## LoisP

Haha, well make sure you have her on the 1st then, i should convince him to come out by then


----------



## _laura

haha sounds like a plan.


----------



## newmommy23

come on ladies bounce those bootys! :haha:
My mom was joking that Molly wanted to stay so bad she was going to hook her foot on my cervix coming out :rofl:
:dust: :dust: :dust: to you all!


----------



## pansylove

you met the slits!! that's awesome! jealous.
im glad you like her name lois :) it feels right, but i'm just too scared to announce to friends on facebook!! 
and lois you might wana be careful if shaun is too handsome he'll have all our ladies fighting for him. my little ari put up quite a fight with jessie if you don't watch out :)


----------



## _laura

Hahaha seriously if we don't end up having skype baby chats altogether I'm going to be dissapointed!
Yeah it was an experience and a half. They offered me the alcohol they asked for on their rider and I had to refuse cause I was working but I stood side of stage and watched them instead! 
Memories haha.


----------



## LoisP

Ahaha... Yeah I want lots of baby skype dates!! Ahh Shaun can be a right player, Ari monday wednesday and friday, jessie tuesday thursday and saturday, and then sunday can be his day off ;)

omfg... 6 days!!!! :happydance:

x


----------



## divershona

Omg the things we talk about once we are pregnant that we'd normally be too shy to even tell the doctor!

1 day left, this little monster better arrive on time!


----------



## LoisP

Shona i can't believe your due tomorrow!!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## _laura

neither can i Shona! :dust:
Lois whenever you hit a week mark i get sad because i'm one week and a day behind you.
then the next day comes and it seems a hell of a lot closer.

2 weeks today!!! :happydance::haha:


----------



## divershona

I can't believe i'm due tomorrow either. Eeeeek so excited to meet my little bean. 

Just hope he/she arrives before wednesday when i have a sweep with my mw who's a cow! 
Any1 know if it hurts?


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> neither can i Shona! :dust:
> Lois whenever you hit a week mark i get sad because i'm one week and a day behind you.
> then the next day comes and it seems a hell of a lot closer.
> 
> 2 weeks today!!! :happydance::haha:

hehe i had to read that like 3 times until i understood :dohh: errr baby brain :dohh: lol

awww less than 2 weeks tomorrow for you then ;) 1 week 6 days 
and 2 weeks... god that was like yesterday for me... cant believe i have LESS than a week til d-day! :D :D 

xxx


----------



## _laura

hahaha i had to re read it a few times to type it down haha.
im rubbish with words :D

my mums so excited her facebook status at the moment is '2 weeks 2 weeks 2 weeks til i'm called mopsy'
i still dont know why she wants to be called mopsy instead of gran or nan :haha:


----------



## pansylove

i'll let you know how my sweep goes on monday shona if you haven't popped by then.. which to be honest you probably will have :) x


----------



## divershona

I can't believe its my due date in less than 12 hours!!!!!

my mum want to be called grandma, not gran lol


----------



## LoisP

I've heard sweeps don't hurt, they're just uncomfortable.

Oh O/T but yesterday Ben walked loads of plaster through the house (been doing plastering for money atm) and my mum went mad, so he said he'd sweep it up... so i said 'I need a sweep :(' to which, my mum picked up the broom and started poking my 'lady palace' whilst pissing herself laughing... was all so random :rofl:

Aww dw Laura, the bloody names everyones come out with in my family, no-one seems to want to be the norm nan, grandad, auntie, uncle... etc, they've all come up with really weird names they want Shaun to know them by. Bloody freaks


----------



## divershona

Hope I've had him/her by monday but guess we will have to wait and see


----------



## _laura

dont even get me started. this child is going to have the biggest extended family ever.
who are all completely loopy! 
and shes got an uncle, an aunty and a gay uncle as her proper ones!
best combination haha.


----------



## LoisP

Do any of you look at your biiiiiiiiig belly... then look at the small space between your legs and get really freaked out...

THAT... has gotta come out of THERE!?!?!?! lol!! :rofl:


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> Do any of you look at your biiiiiiiiig belly... then look at the small space between your legs and get really freaked out...
> 
> THAT... has gotta come out of THERE!?!?!?! lol!! :rofl:

YES!
far too much.


----------



## pansylove

oh laura, we seem to have the same music taste so i am recommending this band to you:
https://www.myspace.com/theskintsuk
listen to 'up against the wall' tis their new song. genius. leme know what you think x


----------



## divershona

I do that lois. Its really scary to think about that happening!


----------



## _laura

trying not to think about it and now you remind me!


----------



## LoisP

How are all you lovely girlies tonight? Mmm Jacket Potatoes for dinner tonight.. YUM 
While driving back from tesco i had like 6 Braxton Hicks :( NOT pleasant while being all cramped up in my little car in traffic :(


----------



## Mei190

I am having irregular contractions at the moment... 10-15 minutes apart ranging from lasting 20-40 seconds. Hope it is the start of something, but I seriously doubt it XD

Oh I started losing my plug last night as well. Some bloody, some brown jelly like so presume that is what it is :D


----------



## LoisP

Mei190 said:


> I am having irregular contractions at the moment... 10-15 minutes apart ranging from lasting 20-40 seconds. Hope it is the start of something, but I seriously doubt it XD
> 
> Oh I started losing my plug last night as well. Some bloody, some brown jelly like so presume that is what it is :D

Sounds promising hun :dust: Eeeeee good luck keep us updated, hope it turns into something soon!

Still getting BH and they are turning a little bit vicious now, actually hurting, also feel like I have the worlds biggest tampon up my lady palace (sorry guys) sooooooo uncomfortable! 

Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## vhal_x

had a sweep today... extremely uncomfortable & a bit painful :( grr xx


----------



## LoisP

vhal_x said:


> had a sweep today... extremely uncomfortable & a bit painful :( grr xx

:dust: Hope things get moving for you hun, sorry to hear it hurt :(


----------



## divershona

I'm fairly sure I've just had 2 contractions in the last hour. Wishful thinking maybe. Going to dtd with oh in a bit so if this is it i'm hoping that it'll speed things up or help my waters break!!!!!


----------



## divershona

Well dtd with oh last night doesn't seem to have done anything permanent. Had quite a few painful bh after, so thought i'd try and get some sleep, woke up this morning and nada! 

Come on little bean i want to meet you! 

Due date today :happydance:


----------



## LoisP

Happy due date Shona! Hope LO makes an appearance for you today!

5 days to go! Eeeeeee i'm getting scared!! (and major excited)


----------



## _laura

:dust: :dust: 
I wannnnnna be as close as you guys are! Haha 
Me and Scott are pushing eviction date forwards!
Too impatient. 

Oh I've finally packed my bag now :) bit of a suitcase


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> :dust: :dust:
> I wannnnnna be as close as you guys are! Haha
> Me and Scott are pushing eviction date forwards!
> Too impatient.
> 
> Oh I've finally packed my bag now :) bit of a suitcase

Its gone so quick! Can't believe I spent the last 8 months complaining that it was dragging, and my due date seemed forever away, and now it's basically here, i'm crapping it, ahhhhh where has all the time gone!!

Whens the new eviction date then hun?
I'm quite worried, my mum says i'm going to have him tomorrow at some point. She's said '21st Nov' since we found out my due date at 12 weeks. She was right about everything so far, so fingers crossed shes got this one right too :haha:

Mines a suitcase too


----------



## _laura

New eviction date is Monday. But we all still think she will make an appearance on the 1st. 
Ooooooh keep me updated!


----------



## divershona

Lois - Shaun isn't allowed to arrive tomorrow unless my LO is making an appearance too :haha:

I can't believe how fast the last 9 months has gone, i can remember finding out i was pregnant at about 5 weeks and now im 40 weeks! Where has the time gone???????????

2 weeks time and i'll hopefully have my LO ... and thats providing i end up being induced!


----------



## LoisP

Oooooo monday! :happydance: 
I'm having a curry tonight  Not that it worked last time, but i'm hoping a second attempt may work :haha:

I'll try and hold him in Shona ;) It's a full moon tomorrow. And they say full moon brings on babies (just an old wives tale :haha:)

x


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> Oooooo monday! :happydance:
> I'm having a curry tonight  Not that it worked last time, but i'm hoping a second attempt may work :haha:
> 
> I'll try and hold him in Shona ;) It's a full moon tomorrow. And they say full moon brings on babies (just an old wives tale :haha:)
> 
> x

I'm having curry tonight too :) think i'll pounce on the OH later on too :sex:


----------



## mayb_baby

Shona :dust: xxx


----------



## divershona

mayb_baby said:


> Shona :dust: xxx

thanks, i need it !


----------



## LoisP

Hope the curry works for us Shona! Also going for a drive down the most speed-bumped road in my area :haha:


----------



## _laura

my road and the 4 surrounding ones have speed bumps. i feel like jessies going to fall out every time i go over them!


----------



## LoisP

:rofl: that sounds like a good thing! easy labour :haha:


----------



## _laura

omg i wish.
scott was driving to work yesterday and sped over them.
i almost cried! :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Speed bumps always give me severe braxton hicks!


----------



## divershona

Well no speed bumps near me so i'm going to have to create some 'bumps' of my own with the oh. :haha:


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> Well no speed bumps near me so i'm going to have to create some 'bumps' of my own with the oh. :haha:

God Shona, share some of that immense sex drive you have! I think of sex these days and go Erghhhhhhhh lol!


----------



## _laura

omg i'm the same Lois! Scott asks me for it and i'm just fobbing him off with excuses cause the idea is just too painful.
so yeah share some of this sex drive Shona!

Yeah Lois, the worst Braxton Hicks. Thank god its always on the way home i have to go over them!


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> omg i'm the same Lois! Scott asks me for it and i'm just fobbing him off with excuses cause the idea is just too painful.
> so yeah share some of this sex drive Shona!
> 
> Yeah Lois, the worst Braxton Hicks. Thank god its always on the way home i have to go over them!

I'm way past the point of making exuces. I just say 'Errrrrrrghhh, no!' Lol :haha:, well he did this to me, why should I be careful of hurting his feelings! :rofl:

Yeah same, always on the way home. Get out the car and my mums at the door looking at my 'in pain' face like 'is it happening!?!?!' :dohh: No, mum, i'm just a bloody wimp :haha:


----------



## _laura

my mum bless her is like 'any twinges? is it happening laura' all the bloody time.
shes got her bag packed and everything!

and every morning scotts like 'is it happening?' nope scott i just slept really funny and cut off all the circulation to my leg. :haha:

though i did give scott a hand and bought him a lads mag the other day (only cause my mate was being interviewed in it)
he can have that and be happy!


----------



## LoisP

Corrr thats more then Ben gets. I just say things like 'think it's time you got aquainted to your hand again!' or 'you know where the bathroom is if your that desperate to blow your load' :rofl:

awww it's going to be so weird for Scott and your mum, and Ben and my mum when it is actually happening

'is it happening'

'YESSSSSS!!!!' lol


----------



## _laura

i know. theyre going to be so shocked.
i bet were going to have to shake them (or slap the boys :haha:) just so they realise whats going on.

bless them!

ohhhh i just realised i have noodles in a saucepan and i never cooked them :dohh: damn


----------



## LoisP

LOL ive done that before with noodles :dohh:


----------



## LoisP

*Updated:*
Congratulations to Desi (Desi's_lost) on her little girl Asyria Elaine :pink: Congratulations!!! :flow:


----------



## Dollfacee

nearly 1 day to go till its my d-day :D:D x


----------



## divershona

I'd gladly share some with you girls as long as i keep mine too :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

Only 5 days until Full Term! And I still haven't even started my hospital bag...I am so behind. Good thing is I put the crib together today and am almost completly done with the nursery. I really need to get my bag done!

And... Come girls who are already term, due, and overdue!


----------



## mayb_baby

It's 12 now so 8 days and Im term :happydance:
Bags packed all I need is my bubba xxx


----------



## newmommy23

my sweep kinda really hurt not gonna lie, bbut it does seem to work


----------



## newmommy23

p.s. :dust: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Dollfacee

think the next few days for me could be it :D hes moved into some crazy position thats woke me up and his back has turned right round to the right hand side which is unlike him.. and i woke up to a horrid tummy ache, and my back kinda hurts too.. fingers crossed :D:D


----------



## divershona

well that's me officially overdue :cry:

on the plus side 1st ever baby in my family to go over,not sure I like it though


----------



## Dollfacee

divershona said:


> well that's me officially overdue :cry:
> 
> on the plus side 1st ever baby in my family to go over,not sure I like it though

im sure little ones on there way hun chin up!!


----------



## divershona

thanx hun, just wish I knew when.

he/she keeps teasing me :(


----------



## Dollfacee

divershona said:


> thanx hun, just wish I knew when.
> 
> he/she keeps teasing me :(

have you had no signs what so ever hun ? x


----------



## divershona

I've had quite bad cramps for the past couple of weeks, lost my plug, and i'm sure ive had some contractions. that's it though ... bubs has been fully engaged for weeks now too :(


----------



## Dollfacee

divershona said:


> I've had quite bad cramps for the past couple of weeks, lost my plug, and i'm sure ive had some contractions. that's it though ... bubs has been fully engaged for weeks now too :(

yeah my bubba has bene engaged for ages too, its only today that i have had this tummy ache, going to ge tu soon have something to eat and see if it goes, baby will be here befor you know it hun!


----------



## divershona

so will ur LO x


----------



## _laura

:dust: good luck girls.
dont worry Shona. i think my LO might go over now.
shes far too cosy in here!


----------



## divershona

feels like we are never going to get to teen parenting laura


----------



## _laura

tell me about it hun :(
these last few days are seriously dragging


----------



## LoisP

4 days to go... and have woke up in a really shit mood i'm so sure i'll go overdue aswell. I'm actually starting to feel BETTER if anything. Cramps are slowing down, havent had too many BH... all the little twinges I normally get have stopped, it's almost like my body has forgotten im pregnant! lol!
Curry, pineapple, bumpy car ride, walk, running up and down the hallway... nothing worked last night.. BOOO!!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Ohhh Lois :hugs: :dust: Come on Shaun you'r mummy want's to meet you xxx


----------



## _laura

lois its cause you didnt have sex! :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

:rofl:


----------



## LoisP

But it HURTSSSSSSSSSSSSS :cry:


----------



## _laura

well there is also the other thing that ben can *ahem* help you with
:rofl:


----------



## mayb_baby

:haha:


----------



## LoisP

:rofl: !!!! xx


----------



## _laura

there is always an alternative


----------



## LoisP

lool :d


----------



## LoisP

I'm boredddddd :( Wish i had shaun here to cuddle!! (and dress him up in all of his nicest outfits hehe)


----------



## _laura

same, im fed up of it all now. and ive still got to do the ironing but really cant be fucked to do it.
the piles staring at me though :haha:


----------



## vhal_x

I am in agony :hissy:. I really wish AJ would just move his ass and come out already. 

Snapped at OH this morning mid-contraction (he was trying to get me to answer him when I _really_ can't talk mid-contraction haha) and he was like "you don't need to snap at me", so I burst into tears :blush:, and that made the contraction worse :dohh:.

Why give us due dates if our LO's never decide to stick to them :cry:

Hopefully he comes tonight, because the pain is getting unbearable and the bloody labour ward won't take me in yet, aarrghh!

*Deep breaths*...

​


----------



## mayb_baby

Think I might start trying to evect my baby now because they to be stubborn 2010 babies lol
:haha:

More :dust: for you ladies xxx


----------



## vhal_x

I've got a feeling Christmas will come before my LO, he's just too damn comfy :haha: xx


----------



## mayb_baby

:haha: xxx


----------



## divershona

tips for sex that hurts, make sure ur rly wet and u take it slow, when it starts to hurt pause and get used to ur OH being in there 


that's what I had to do :blush:


----------



## mayb_baby

:blush:
Shona Loool :haha:
xxx


----------



## LoisP

Full Moon tonight for UK girls. Apparently a good labour starter.. can't remember why they say that though :haha: Think its just some old wives tale! xx


----------



## LoisP

Any news on some of these overdue girls?
sophie0909uk (Sophie) (due 14th)
Moomins (Sally) (due 15th)
Mei190 (Chelsea)Dont think ive seen any posts or updates? assuming they are still overdue?


----------



## pansylove

I had loads of 'signs' today but alas.. nothing has happened. Hopefully full moon tonight and sweep at 9am all work in my favour :) cross your fingers and toes for me please :)


----------



## LoisP

Fingers crossed it gets things moving for you Aymie! :dust:
:yipee: She could be here in the next 48 hours! :yipee:


----------



## pansylove

I FLIPPING HOPE SO.
:) hehe


----------



## LoisP

Haha Shaun can have an 'older woman' :winkwink:
Arrrr i'll be so jelous if you go first, be over the moon for you... but still jelous ;)


----------



## pansylove

me labour = you labour. we're going down together lois. YOU PROMISED.


----------



## LoisP

good stuff :D :D


----------



## LoisP

:brat: Arghhh my mate is in labour... (wow what a good friend i am :haha:) I'm happy for her, but AMAZINGLY jelous (but then again, she was due on the 19th :haha:

I want Shaun here :( :brat: 

lol! xx


----------



## divershona

fingers crossed that the combination of :sex: , pineapple curry, a hot bath, the full moon and the fact that I have plans to go to ikea tomorrow, and the fact that steven has college tomorrow so no chance of day time :sex: will get my LO moving tonight


----------



## LoisP

Fingers crossed Shona :dust:


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust:
Shona 
Come on babies


----------



## LoisP

*THREE DAYS!*
Three frigging days until my due date. All i can say is WOW. It seems to be on full speed now, where did the last 6 days of being 'single digits' just disapear to! :haha:


----------



## LoisP

_The Full term list looks hilerious now  Aymie and Laura,, go and round up some December Dreamers! CAN'T be only 3 of us 'full term' but no due! (well Rach, but shes being induced today)

Good luck today Rachel hope your Induction goes well and you'll have your little man in your arms!

And good luck to Aymie who has a sweep today  Lets hope it gets things moving!

OVERDUE BABIES - GET A MOVEEEE ON! hehe  _


----------



## _laura

Theyre all due the end of December bless them!


----------



## LoisP

Ahhh damn! Oh well feel quite special being only 3 of us :haha:


----------



## _laura

Might just be 2 of us if Aymies sweep goes well!


----------



## LoisP

Yarrr maybe! Ahhh hope it moves things along for her :) but if it doesnt its ok because then we can stay as a 3! (well only for 3 days then im due ... eeeeeeek)


----------



## mayb_baby

Good luck today Rachel :hugs:
Aymie (Good Luck with you'r sweep) and Laura, Lois :dust::dust:I will be term in a week and a day :happydance:
You will all prob have you'r LO's by then :cry:

Soooooooo Jelious xxxx


----------



## LoisP

A week and 1 day would make me 40+5 so techinally I could still be pregnant :cry:

xxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Nooo Lois you won't :) 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## LoisP

Thanks hun, i hope not!!!! :haha: but then again i'm finding positives with going overdue so i dont cry if i do... my diet starts the second ive pushed him out LOL so the longer i go overdue, the more chocolate i can eat! hehehe 

xxxxxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

Awwwhh you'r all baby hun the weight is you'r baby/fluid/placenta :)


----------



## LoisP

Noooooooo i'm not! Before I got pregnant, I used to do loads of walking, and watched what I eat and that. Then I passed my driving test so drive EVERYWHERE instead of walking, and eat like a pig. I know alot of it is baby weight, but ive put on quite alot MYSELF! :cry:

xxx


----------



## newmommy23

its worth the wait ladies! the second they're here you forget all bout the horrible waiting! :dust:


----------



## newmommy23

isn't rachel getting induced today? or am i crazy?


----------



## LoisP

newmommy23 said:


> isn't rachel getting induced today? or am i crazy?

Yeah she is :)


----------



## newmommy23

aw :dust: to her! you ladies need to jump rope or something lol. I think I wwas the very last remaining oct bumpkin when Molly went overr lol. its sad to watch a due date go by though


----------



## LoisP

Well I went for a run last night :rofl: and was skipping about and everything and I can't even walk today... is that a sign? I hope so, im literally stuck on my bed because i can't walk without falling down in agony :(


----------



## newmommy23

haha galloping made my hips hurt bunches the day before my labor kicked up a notch lol....i still think it was my dance


----------



## mayb_baby

Lol Im starting raspberry leaf tea today if I get it :) 
Even though I have a week to term but it seems babies are stubborn :)

xxx


----------



## _laura

well my antenatal class tonight got cancelled!


----------



## LoisP

Laura... Why?


----------



## _laura

no idea, they just called me up saying sorry but the class tonight had to be cancelled because the woman taking it was ill (surely theres someone else that can do it as a backup)
so i have no idea what to expect in labour, what type of pain relief i can get, what the inside of my fucking maternity unit looks like!

dorset nhs have really excelled themselves.
i honestly dont expect any post birth help or care to be honest!


----------



## LoisP

Aww hun! I haven't had any classes either. I don't think it matter to much, in my opinion it all goes out the window when your in actual labour! "Breathing techniques... PAHAHA, just give the an epidural!!!!"

It'll be alright lovely, NHS are just stupid arseholes.


----------



## divershona

2 days overdue :cry:

on the plus side my 2 best friends are coming up to stay with me this weekend so I've got stuff to look forward too. And a whole load of furniture from ikea that needs building before they get here lol


----------



## pansylove

if it helps, mine didn't even go through breathing techniques and all the info was fairly standard stuff we all know anyway. then the breast feeding workshop was just 'if you don't breast feed you'll die of breast cancer' .. sooo.... yeah. not missing much don't worry!!


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> if it helps, mine didn't even go through breathing techniques and all the info was fairly standard stuff we all know anyway. then the breast feeding workshop was just 'if you don't breast feed you'll die of breast cancer' .. sooo.... yeah. not missing much don't worry!!

Thats what the midwives at my hospital are like about Breastfeeding. 
'If you don't breast feed, you'll never bond with your baby properly'
:dohh: 'Really? Because i'm that frigging gullable?'


----------



## LoisP

And Shona... :dust: He/she will be here soon. :dust: They're waiting for Shaun ;) hehe


----------



## _laura

yeah i got asked if i was going to breastfeed. and so i said no because theres medical history in my family with problems so i dont want to do it.
and then they just went 'well you'll get breast cancer and die and your child will hate you'
(or something along those lines, less harsh i think)
and i laughed :D

love the crappy work of the nhs!


----------



## mayb_baby

mine are like 'you have to if you don't want a SICK baby'
Meh Ill do what I feel at the time :)
xxx


----------



## LoisP

the crap they come out with never siezes to amaze me!


----------



## mayb_baby

Stupid NHS anywonder it's free


----------



## LoisP

:haha:


----------



## LoisP

I've been hit with depression girls :cry:
My SPD decided to kick it up a notch and now I can't walk. Mum was so worried about me earlier i stood up and just fell down in agony crying, so we went to the hospital, and they've said theres nothing they can really do apart from prescribe something for the pain, and that I should just try and stay on bedrest until he's here. Got a support belt but thats not doing anything for the pain today, and it's making me so depressed i'm just sitting here crying like some freak because I can't handle the pain.......... :(


----------



## divershona

awwwwwwww that sucks lois, hope it goes away soon xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> I've been hit with depression girls :cry:
> My SPD decided to kick it up a notch and now I can't walk. Mum was so worried about me earlier i stood up and just fell down in agony crying, so we went to the hospital, and they've said theres nothing they can really do apart from prescribe something for the pain, and that I should just try and stay on bedrest until he's here. Got a support belt but thats not doing anything for the pain today, and it's making me so depressed i'm just sitting here crying like some freak because I can't handle the pain.......... :(

:hugs::hugs:
it'll get better. and dont worry he'll arrive soon.
and we all have these moments.
I did today in B&Q and when I got home!
my legs gave way and I sat on the floor of my kitchen crying in pain.
Just managed to crawl/shuffle then pull myself up cause Scotts fucked off with his uni mates somewhere.

:hugs:


----------



## LoisP

Had a reaction to the pills aswell. These given me the shakes and made me sick... can't hold my head up because it feels like it weighs 10 stone, abdominal pains, muscle spasms... phoned hospital and they said its usual for the pills to do that.

So why give someone 3 days away from their due date pills that make you unable to talk or physcially do ANYTHING :growlmad:

ARGHHHHH :cry:


----------



## _laura

bloody hell. NHS are more trouble than what theyre worth at the moment!
:hugs:
maybe just have a bath tonight and try and sleep through the pain and hope it goes away by the morning.


----------



## LoisP

Thanks hun, i'm not taking any bloody more, i'd rather suffer through the pain then feel completely stoned out of my head!!!

Gonna have dinner, bath, then get into bed watch a film and have an early night. Fingers crossed i feel better tomorrow, still gonna have to stay in bed/sitting down all day... it's weird, normally i have no problem just stayng in bed, but when you've been ORDERED to not do anything... you feel like your missing out on something!

Ahhh bens turned into quite the gentleman tonight so at least i'm being looked after lol 

xx


----------



## _laura

yeah normally i have no problem crashed on the sofa watching 4od all day but when i'm told to relax and take it easy i just want to go out and do something!



LoisP said:


> Ahhh bens turned into quite the gentleman tonight so at least i'm being looked after lol
> 
> xx

omg want to get Ben over here to give Scott some tips?
Pissed me off today, left me to tidy the house, do the washing up and put away all the shopping so he could pop into uni and go meet some famous script writer person or something!


He best cook me dinner tonight when he gets back.
And give me a foot rub!


----------



## Burchy314

3 days until full term! :)


----------



## _laura

yayyyyy!


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I am so excited! This pregnancy seems to have gone by so quickly! It feels like I just found out I was pregnant and now this! I hope my LO comes soon, I don't want to spend Christmas in the hospital so I am hoping I don't go over. 

This Thursday has a lot happening lol. It is Thanksgiving, My 18th birthday, the day I become full term, and Lois' due date lol.


----------



## divershona

yay, won't be long now tina!! :happydance:


----------



## Burchy314

I know! It is crazy to think about. It is really starting to kick in with my Dad. I mentioned that I will be full term this Thursday and he was just like "what oh my gosh how did that happen?" He looked so shocked it was funny.

Also I am like 98% done with the nursery! Just have to fold and put away her clothes, hang wall decorations and get all the stuff that doesnt belong in there out. Then I will take pictures and post them. Probably next week.


----------



## LoisP

Burchy314 said:


> Haha I am so excited! This pregnancy seems to have gone by so quickly! It feels like I just found out I was pregnant and now this! I hope my LO comes soon, I don't want to spend Christmas in the hospital so I am hoping I don't go over.
> 
> *This Thursday has a lot happening lol. It is Thanksgiving, My 18th birthday, the day I become full term, and Lois' due date lol*.

Wahooooo!! x


----------



## rjb

8 days til term :)


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> yeah normally i have no problem crashed on the sofa watching 4od all day but when i'm told to relax and take it easy i just want to go out and do something!
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh bens turned into quite the gentleman tonight so at least i'm being looked after lol
> 
> xx
> 
> omg want to get Ben over here to give Scott some tips?
> Pissed me off today, left me to tidy the house, do the washing up and put away all the shopping so he could pop into uni and go meet some famous script writer person or something!
> 
> 
> He best cook me dinner tonight when he gets back.
> And give me a foot rub!Click to expand...

Aww bless him well i reckon he'll make up for it


----------



## LoisP

UPDATE

RachelRae(Rachel) had her little boy Jaxon James 22nd November 2010

:blue:

Congratulations Rachel!!! :hugs:


----------



## pansylove

awww a boy finally! :) congrats to her x


----------



## LoisP

Errrgh something is happening with me tonight. I can't keep bloody still! BOILING hot... and can't stop fidgeting! Feeling quite a bad pain in my back but i'm on like 8 pain killers and antibiotics so i think thats killing the pain quite alot because I just feel so tired... mum thinks its a sign labour is near :yipee:


----------



## x__amour

:dust:
C'mon babies, let's get moving! I'm so anxious to see all the gorgeous babies! :baby:
Here's a cute little video of Tori last night. She kept putting her fist up like she was going to beat me up. I know the camera looks like it's a centimeter from her face but I promise it's not, lol. Auto-zoom, eesh. :dohh:
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/th_Tori.jpg


----------



## _laura

Awwww she's adorable! And lois this best be! :haha: you deserve it after what shauns done to you over the past few days! 
I got some serious cramping. Scott thinks I'll go within the week! :happydance:


----------



## Burchy314

OMG She is sooo adorable! That video makes me want my little girl even more!


----------



## newmommy23

I didn't take any birth classes at all couldn't afford them lol. i got my hospital bill today....little over 6 grand lmfao


----------



## _laura

Woahhh that's a crazy amount. Makes me glad sometimes that we don't have to pay. Even if the service is shocking at times.


----------



## divershona

4 days overdue, got to see the midwife today and i'll be getting my sweep. hope it kick starts these cramps into proper contractions


----------



## _laura

yayyyy :dust: good luck hun!


----------



## LoisP

Due tomorrow, but Shaun really doesn't want to come out.
Fingers crossed he decides being unique is a good thing and joins the 5% of babies born on their due date. If not i'll be officially over due :cry:


----------



## _laura

ohhhh hun, dont worry at least you know if he's overdue then he's cooked properly!


----------



## LoisP

Yeah true I suppose. I should be grateful he made it all this way, we thought we was having a premmie!


----------



## _laura

true, the amount of scares you've had :)
fingers crossed he comes tomorrow!
had any twinges or anything?


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> true, the amount of scares you've had :)
> fingers crossed he comes tomorrow!
> had any twinges or anything?

No not today :( normally have a few twinges and cramps and that, but NOTHING today :( Still tired from all the pill taking :haha:

Hows Jessie? x


----------



## _laura

to be honest that pills been no good for you!
probably made shaun all sleepy bless him.

cramps go crazy at night but during the day arent so bad.
scott and my mum still think within the week though :/
im not so sure.


----------



## Dollfacee

Contractions since half 8 woo! Cummon little guy .


----------



## _laura

yayyyy :dust: good luck hun! keep us updated


----------



## LoisP

:dust: Good luck Catherine! Hope you have Alfie in your arms soon! :dust:


----------



## divershona

had my sweep and i'm 5 cm dilated stretching to 6cm!!!!!! :happydance:

midwife reckons it'll be tonight or tomorrow morning that I go into labour.

yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _laura

yayyyyy :D


----------



## Mei190

Finally managed to get on the pc! 

Just to let everyone know, I had my baby Nathaniel on the 21st November after a seriously long non-progressing labor. Was so knackered and tired so haven't been able to do a lot until now :)

I spent 60 hours with contractions getting stronger but didn't get any further than 3.5 dialated so eventually was rushed to get my waters broken and an epidural as I was so tired from 60 hours with no sleep. Proper labor lasted 21 hours and I am suprised I am still awake even now :haha:

So hooray for all the girlies who are starting to go into labor, and good luck to any others :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

Woooo congrats :)


----------



## EffyKat

Congratulations.

I'm jealous of you full term girls.

Also, anyone else think this thread is a little sad since people are leaving us to have their babies... Or am i being emotional again?


----------



## pansylove

it's sad that people leave to give birth.. but people join when they become full term too! so it's a never ending circle :) hurrah!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Just want to say come on all you babies! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LoisP

Congratulations on Nathaniel! Will update it now! :flow:
Sorry to hear you had such a long labour! All in the past now though, and you have your little boy! :hugs: Wooooo!!

Yep like Aymie said, people leave, but then people join as full term! The circle of life :rofl:


----------



## LoisP

First page - Updated and smartened up


----------



## _laura

seriously just broke into the lion king just then.
scott gave me the weirdest look!
:rofl:


----------



## LoisP

:rofl: !!


----------



## _laura

ive lost it completely, need to get jessie out of me now before this pregnancy takes over my brain!


----------



## pansylove

ummm hi... help .
well not help. but well..
right i don't know what this is, but baaaaassiiccally i had bleeding after my sweep, then it went to brown just like dried blood. it pretty much stopped, not 100% but near enough. like, i was able to have a bath and it wasn't there every time i erm.. wiped.. but this morning it seemed to come back but with a way stickier consistency? i've had this all day now, it's starting to bother me 3 days on from the sweep. i don't know if it could be mucus plug? or part of it? it's not as thick as i imagined the plug would be?
the way i would describe it is the sort of snot you have when you've been crying, not the sort of thick snot you have when you have a cold?!!! sorry this is WAAAAY too much information but that's what you girls are here for! also i don't know how it could be plug because my cervix was shut on monday morning, could it have opened because the guy prodded it so much???
any one have any idea? or shall i post this in 3rd tri as well ??? eep. xx


----------



## _laura

id say your losing/fully lost your plug :)


----------



## pansylove

you reckon? it's just not as thick as i thought it would be... ugh i hate trying to explain this i feel so wierd!
it's so hard to tell because the colour is so similar to the bleeding that never completely stopped... how the hell could i dilate enough for my plug to come out in 2/3 days?! 
oh god. i have no idea. i feel like i'm on my period though. in bed with wheat bags and rom com dvd's. sad times!!


----------



## _laura

to be honest if you want call your midwife and ask her?
the doctor could have been too heavy handed and damaged something (if you get me)


----------



## Burchy314

Full term tomorrow!


----------



## LoisP

Does sound like your plug, but i'd say go and get checked by your midwife, JUST because you had quite a rough sweep, safer to make sure they haven't damaged you in there xxxx


----------



## LoisP

Burchy314 said:


> Full term tomorrow!

:yipee: 
Woooo!! :D


----------



## LoisP

Dollfacee (Catherine) had her little boy tonight :yipee:
congratulations hun!


----------



## x__amour

Congrats Catherine! :hugs:


----------



## vhal_x

I've had my baby too :happydance: will post a birth story soon :D! xx


----------



## LoisP

vhal_x said:


> I've had my baby too :happydance: will post a birth story soon :D! xx

Congratulations hun! :yipee: what date? I wanna update you so your on the 'born' list :D can't wait for birth story, aww i'm so happy for you!


----------



## rainbows_x

pansylove said:


> you reckon? it's just not as thick as i thought it would be... ugh i hate trying to explain this i feel so wierd!
> it's so hard to tell because the colour is so similar to the bleeding that never completely stopped... how the hell could i dilate enough for my plug to come out in 2/3 days?!
> oh god. i have no idea. i feel like i'm on my period though. in bed with wheat bags and rom com dvd's. sad times!!

I had bleeding after my sweep too, thought it was my plug, but I knew when I lost it, I was in labor over 4cm dilated and SH*T load of blood :lol:

Might be though, you could always ask MW. x


----------



## vhal_x

LoisP said:


> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> I've had my baby too :happydance: will post a birth story soon :D! xx
> 
> Congratulations hun! :yipee: what date? I wanna update you so your on the 'born' list :D can't wait for birth story, aww i'm so happy for you!Click to expand...

22nd November :D:cloud9: xx


----------



## LoisP

vhal_x said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhal_x said:
> 
> 
> I've had my baby too :happydance: will post a birth story soon :D! xx
> 
> Congratulations hun! :yipee: what date? I wanna update you so your on the 'born' list :D can't wait for birth story, aww i'm so happy for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 22nd November :D:cloud9: xxClick to expand...

Congratulations hun! Updated for you :hugs:
Woooooo :D x


----------



## LoisP

Updated. Congratulations to Shona on her little girl Kaya. :hugs:


----------



## _laura

Awww yay balls rolling again. Congrats to Shona :) 
We need to kick our babies butts into action lois!


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> Awww yay balls rolling again. Congrats to Shona :)
> We need to kick our babies butts into action lois!

definately! no overdue babies at all anymore, just a bunch of babies that are out enjoying life outside the womb, and our stubborn little munchkins, that refuse to leave the cramped up space in our bellies! 
Jessie!!! Shaun!!!! Get out here... NOW! :haha:


----------



## _laura

But we have Tina joining us today on full term row :) 
All I can say is all this eviction stuff better get her out. Scotts enjoying it far too much! 
And if all else fails this gig gets her out!


----------



## mayb_baby

Come on Girlies Time to get on the band wagon 
:dust::dust:
Shaun :dust:
Jessie :dust:


----------



## pansylove

aaaaannnnnnnnnddddddddddd aaaaaarrrrriiiiiiiiii


----------



## Mei190

Congrats Shona! and good luck Lois on your DD :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Babies that are term I havn't heard from in ages where are you ??
Any one else heard from these girlies 
I know Aymie, Laura and Tina are on and there names are here but where is the rest???

*December*

*1st *
:blue:Mumma2B2010(Tammara):blue:

*2nd *
:blue:Bethanee:blue:

*3rd *
:pink:_laura(Laura):pink:
:pink:Obsidian(Jessica):pink:
:pink:Gemz01(Gemma):pink:


*5th *
:pink:Pansylove(Aymie):pink:
:blue:Erika112233(Erika):blue:

*7th *
:blue:Raspberries(Staci):blue:
:pink:Bump no 3(Ashleigh):pink:

*9th *
:blue:stacylouisej:blue:

*16th *
:pink:Burchy314(Tina):pink:​


----------



## _laura

gemz doesnt really come on here much (talk to her loads on FB and shes still got bubs inside her!)
bethanee was a faker

and the others in not sure about, not heard from them in ages!


----------



## mayb_baby

ok Ill delete faker xxx


----------



## LoisP

Yeah I haven't seen any of them as active users in ages!


----------



## pansylove

was it this thread i asked advice on my plug? well turns out, it is my plug. how interesting.. i managed to dilate enough to lose my plug from cervix being totally shut in 3 days. how very, very interesting!!


----------



## EffyKat

I have 10 days until I'm full term... :o where did the time go?


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> was it this thread i asked advice on my plug? well turns out, it is my plug. how interesting.. i managed to dilate enough to lose my plug from cervix being totally shut in 3 days. how very, very interesting!!

:dust: Yay! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## LoisP

WOAAAAAAAH

Am i the only November baby left?? :(


----------



## _laura

yup :( dont worry, save the best til last!


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> yup :( dont worry, save the best til last!

:haha: hehe, i like it ;)


----------



## pansylove

Awww :) he's so worth the wait.

I can't believe I've only got 3 days until I go into hospital. For some reason I feel really unprepared, even though everything is ready. My stress levels feel sky high, I'm so so so scared and starting to get cold feet. 
I really hope either Lois or Laura go before Monday so I can kinda hear what to expect! 
And everyone keeps Sayin 'I really don't want to be induced' and stuff which makes me panic... What's so bad about it?! :( what's gonna happen to meeee :( 
Blehhhh. I'm in such a horrible mood. I don't even know who I'm writing this to infact, which thread am I in?! I need to start making my own threads haha.
I'm also craving smoked salmon... :/


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> Awww :) he's so worth the wait.
> 
> I can't believe I've only got 3 days until I go into hospital. For some reason I feel really unprepared, even though everything is ready. My stress levels feel sky high, I'm so so so scared and starting to get cold feet.
> I really hope either Lois or Laura go before Monday so I can kinda hear what to expect!
> And everyone keeps Sayin 'I really don't want to be induced' and stuff which makes me panic... What's so bad about it?! :( what's gonna happen to meeee :(
> Blehhhh. I'm in such a horrible mood. I don't even know who I'm writing this to infact, which thread am I in?! I need to start making my own threads haha.
> I'm also craving smoked salmon... :/

_Helloooooo my lovely!
Don't worry i'm feeling the same way! Getting serious cold feet, to the fact where I don't know whether to be disapointed i'm overdue, or happy I don't have to experience labour yet lol! 

And I think people say 'i dont want to be induced' because it tends to be a bit more longer than a 'typical' birth, because of how long the induction proceedure takes... plus I hear contractions can sometimes be a bit more painful when your induced (just what ive heard, hun please dont read that and freak out!)

Lots of hugs, hope you feel better. Mmmmmm smoked salmon *dribbles*
Also... wheres my present? hehe  
xx_


----------



## pansylove

You just wana back out now too? I feel like digging my heels in going no nonononoo no. Was in the bath last night thinking omg this is my last Thursday EVER without having a child. THE WHOLE of the *REST OF MY LIFE* i'm gonna be a mum. no matter what. ohhhhh shizzzz haha. :( scared.
Do you reckon they'll give me the steroid injection cus she's a week early? 
I just hope there's nothing wrong with her cus I'll never forgive myself. 
Is it just that it's longer? Apparently yeah inductions are more likely to have an epi, but i was fully prepared to want an epi anyway cus i'm a weed! And also I think it's only if you have the drip in your hand that makes the contractions come on stronger, but hopefully i'll start contracting naturally after just the pessary bit. I really have no idea what to expect, I'm hoping my phone works in the hospital too so I can update what's going on here too!!
You have to wait until Jamie goes out for your present, cus he'll laugh at me. It'll be today when he walks the dogs.... heheh. Please don't get your hopes up it's nothing too exciting!! :D


----------



## LoisP

Yeah a bit! I'm seriously scared. My mate's just had a baby, and I got to see her yesterday. It was so weird thinking, any day now, i'll have one on my own. And it's so scary because the baby was so tiny and fragile and i'm going to be so scared to hurt him or do something wrong :( I'm sure it'll be ok, and all come naturally, but can't help feeling like... what you said... digging my heels in the ground like noooooooo, im not ready!! lol

You shouldn't need the steriod injection hun. They wouldn't be inducing you if they didn't think she'd be ready to go out. But if you do have the injection :hugs: because i'm sorry to tell you this... it frigging hurts! :( I had to have 4... in my bum and thigh, and it was horrible :( but yeah you'll be far enough into your pregnancy for her lungs to be working :)

Yesssssss i need updates every ten minutes of how it's going :D And i'll allow you 20 minutes after you had her to let it all sink in, then i want an announcement that shes here :D lol! 

Yay, can't wait :D I'm veeeeeeery curious to see what is it! :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Had a sweep done at midwife appointment....


*FAIL*

Cervix is too high for midwife to reach :(
Back next week to try again if i haven't had him by then

x


----------



## rainbows_x

LoisP said:


> Had a sweep done at midwife appointment....
> 
> 
> *FAIL*
> 
> Cervix is too high for midwife to reach :(
> Back next week to try again if i haven't had him by then
> 
> x

Don't worry hun, these things can change very quickly.
I was checked a few days before my first sweep to see if it was possible to have one, but couldn't. Two days later I was 1cm dilated, these things can change quickly :dustL


----------



## LoisP

rainbows_x said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Had a sweep done at midwife appointment....
> 
> 
> *FAIL*
> 
> Cervix is too high for midwife to reach :(
> Back next week to try again if i haven't had him by then
> 
> x
> 
> Don't worry hun, these things can change very quickly.
> I was checked a few days before my first sweep to see if it was possible to have one, but couldn't. Two days later I was 1cm dilated, these things can change quickly :dustLClick to expand...

Thanks hun, disapointed that my cervix is so badly behaved :haha:
Hopefully i'll have him before the next sweep, or if not, hope next time i'm more 'favourable' 
thanks hun xx


----------



## rjb

be term in 4 days :)


----------



## pansylove

bahh stupid cervix's. what are we like. did you have someone there with you lois? well just remember your cervix can dilate in hours. i had my sweep monday morning, and by weds i had started losing my plug. so this doesn't mean you're not guna have shaun in the next few days, don't read into it too much!! i'll be hovering around chat all evening (on winstons profile) so if you come online, holla. xxx


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> bahh stupid cervix's. what are we like. did you have someone there with you lois? well just remember your cervix can dilate in hours. i had my sweep monday morning, and by weds i had started losing my plug. so this doesn't mean you're not guna have shaun in the next few days, don't read into it too much!! i'll be hovering around chat all evening (on winstons profile) so if you come online, holla. xxx

BAD BAD cervix! *slaps cervix* :rofl:
Yeah took my mum for the first time so she could hear his heartbeat and that... make her feel more like 'nan' lol

Ooooo i'll be on fb after dinner and will talk to you/winston! xx


----------



## LoisP

_How is everyone doing today? _


----------



## aafscsweetie

I am finally full term today!! (due December 18th)

I'm so excited to be full term, but honestly I don't think anything will be happening anytime soon. At my 36 week appointment, I wasn't dilated or effaced, but the dr said baby has definitely dropped (i'm 3/5 engaged), and that my cervix is really soft. Aggggh, the wait is killing me. I don't know how you girls that are further along deal with it! I am ready to have this baby NOW!


----------



## _laura

alright, dead tired and the walk into town killed my back. after walking past 6 shops i had to lean against the wall cause my back hurt so much!

scotts mum then decided to tell me she was similar to me then went into labour.


----------



## LoisP

Congrats on full term Kayla :flow:
I've added you to the list! 
Yeah i've been soooooo ready for Shaun to be here since I was full term (well way before then actually) so i'm really disappointed he's not here yet :(

Oooooooooo Laura! Might follow in her footsteps :haha:


----------



## _laura

i hope not! i want a few more days to be lazy.
actually ive got things to do in the next couple of days (shopping with my mum haha)
so she can hang on until mon/tues haha


----------



## pansylove

laura you're the only person who isn't forcing their wee one out!!! :)


----------



## _laura

hahaha well for one i still want to have one last opportunity to perv over frank tomorrow night
and will try and get it to induce labour :D


----------



## LoisP

Woooo sexy signatures my ladies ;)


----------



## _laura

too right ;)

so it looks like the one of us that was supposed to have her LO last will get to meet hers first!

not jealous or anything :haha:


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> too right ;)
> 
> so it looks like the one of us that was supposed to have her LO last will get to meet hers first!
> 
> not jealous or anything :haha:

Yeah, i'm not jelous either :haha:
Awww no i'm really for happy you Aymie :D


----------



## LoisP

Arghh i've just seen the date of my next sweep attempt.
It's FRIDAY :|
Jesus for some reason I thought it was monday!
So i'll be 41 weeks and a day :| And they told me my hospital wouldn't let me go over 10 days overdue, without inducing me... :S So seeing as sweeps normally take 24-48 to take effect... then i'll be 41 weeks and 3 days (so 9 days over) before we can even talk about an induction?!?! WTFFFFFF


----------



## pansylove

pfffff alright laura, put your claws away! ;) heheh.
i still think you'll both go before me, frank will induce you with sexy tunes tomorrow and lois will have the most sickeningly perfect labour. contractions for an hour then pop out a beaut of a lad !!!


----------



## Gemz01

LoisP said:


> Arghh i've just seen the date of my next sweep attempt.
> It's FRIDAY :|
> Jesus for some reason I thought it was monday!
> So i'll be 41 weeks and a day :| And they told me my hospital wouldn't let me go over 10 days overdue, without inducing me... :S So seeing as sweeps normally take 24-48 to take effect... then i'll be 41 weeks and 3 days (so 9 days over) before we can even talk about an induction?!?! WTFFFFFF

Geez I feel your pain! My dad is going to Australia on the 15th and they wont even consider inducing me until after that date (which means he wont get to meet his first grandchild)... but they don't care do they :blush:

Still praying for the 1st december... he can have two whole weeks with her then:hugs:


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> pfffff alright laura, put your claws away! ;) heheh.
> i still think you'll both go before me, frank will induce you with sexy tunes tomorrow and lois will have the most sickeningly perfect labour. contractions for an hour then pop out a beaut of a lad !!!

Arrwwww that would be pretty amazing :D
I wish!!!!


----------



## LoisP

Gemz01 said:


> Geez I feel your pain! My dad is going to Australia on the 15th and they wont even consider inducing me until after that date (which means he wont get to meet his first grandchild)... but they don't care do they :blush:
> 
> Still praying for the 1st december... he can have two whole weeks with her then:hugs:

Aww babe! Hope she comes 1st december :) :dust:


----------



## _laura

Gem don't worry we'll both go on the first!


----------



## Burchy314

I am so ready for this LO to be here! I have an appointment on Tuesday and I will be finding out if I am dialated at all! I hope I am. I will also hopefully be finding out when I can be induced. I really hope that they will let me be induced soon after my due date so I am positive that she will be here for Christmas.


----------



## _laura

Fingers crossed for you Tina. Been up all night feeling sick with back ache and random cramping. Tried to time the cramps with Scott and they were too irregular to worry about :(


----------



## LoisP

Hope things are progressing for you Tina.
Damn Laura I hate it when that happens :( x


----------



## _laura

I knew it wouldnt happen last night, would have been too good to be true!
the bets are any time between tonight and weds!

i can see it happening cause the pains im getting arent like BH but are still so bloody irregular.
hows things with shaun? making an appearance any time soon?
scott woke me up last night and went 'omg what if you go into labour exactly the same time as lois' :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Yeah i know exactly what you mean, i get that and it's really frustrating!
Yeah alright thanks. No signs at all. And we've just seen the weather forecast, we should have snow our way on Tuesday. So if your right about it snowing when I have him, I'll still be pregnant tomorrow!
Arhhh that would be terrible! I wouldn't be able to constantly harass you asking how it's going! :haha:
I'm actually 95% sure you'll go first anyway. It's alright though, Shaun may like the older woman. And Jessie may like a toyboy ;)


----------



## _laura

its cause i'm alright right when it comes to snow! :haha:
we probably wont get snow, only due to the fact were right by the sea and aparently the sea air kills snow :(

see it wouldnt surprise me if we went on the same day, or very close to!
haha i told scott that if i go into labour and you havent that he has to text you and update you!
but then if we went in together then ben and scott would end up texting each other updates! 
at least it would take my mind of contractions :rofl:


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> its cause i'm alright right when it comes to snow! :haha:
> we probably wont get snow, only due to the fact were right by the sea and aparently the sea air kills snow :(
> 
> see it wouldnt surprise me if we went on the same day, or very close to!
> haha i told scott that if i go into labour and you havent that he has to text you and update you!
> but then if we went in together then ben and scott would end up texting each other updates!
> at least it would take my mind of contractions :rofl:

Ha that would be quite amusing "Hi Scott, it's Ben, she's 8cm!"
"Hi Ben, it's Scott, she's 8cm too!' 
:rofl:


----------



## pansylove

Or alternatively you could both text meeee :) I don't actually have anyones number.

And don't count on not having snow Laura, I live in Brighton and it was snowing on the pier yesterday!! It didnt settle but it was falling quite heavily, was pretty :)


----------



## _laura

pansylove said:


> Or alternatively you could both text meeee :) I don't actually have anyones number.
> 
> And don't count on not having snow Laura, I live in Brighton and it was snowing on the pier yesterday!! It didnt settle but it was falling quite heavily, was pretty :)

my town seems to be the only one where the snow doesnt ever settle!

i'll message you my number so i can text you aswell!

and yes lois scott and ben will bond over how dilated we are!
:rofl:


----------



## Gemz01

_laura said:


> Gem don't worry we'll both go on the first!

aww yeah that would be awesome! :happydance:



_laura said:


> Fingers crossed for you Tina. Been up all night feeling sick with back ache and random cramping. Tried to time the cramps with Scott and they were too irregular to worry about :(

Our babies are like clockwork... had same thing past 48 hours (minus feeling sick)


----------



## _laura

GALLOWS DIDN'T INDUCE LABOUR :( but pains are getting worse and stuff. Still irregular but getting worse. Might not have broken the waters but sure helped :)


----------



## rjb

2 more dayss :)


----------



## newmommy23

how are all of you doing? I miss being pregnant :(


----------



## rjb

term tomorrow :))
i'm good, how have you been? and lil miss molly?


----------



## mayb_baby

rjb said:


> term tomorrow :))
> i'm good, how have you been? and lil miss molly?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
TERM Tomorrow :)
xxxx


----------



## rjb

mayb_baby said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> term tomorrow :))
> i'm good, how have you been? and lil miss molly?
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> TERM Tomorrow :)
> xxxxClick to expand...

I almost said and so is Lorna, but I didn't wanna steal it from you :haha:


----------



## _laura

having back contractions but really irregular at the moment! think things are progressing for me. lol.
Aymie and Lois are both in labour though.
updating for the both of them atm :D


----------



## mayb_baby

eekk come on babies xoxo


----------



## aafscsweetie

i'm so happy for aymie and lois, but wish it was your turn too laura! hopefully it's not long now for you :) xxx

went to the dr today and i'm 1 cm dilated, but he said - and i quote - "I don't think anything will happen anytime soon! Ha ha!!" Grrrrrr, there are certain things you should never say to a pregnant woman, and that is one of them! lol


----------



## mayb_baby

I got told that last week :( xoxo


----------



## _laura

well im getting contractions every half an hour lasting 45 seconds
so im on the way :happydance:


----------



## mayb_baby

eeeekk Come on Jessie :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aafscsweetie

oooooooooooooh really!!! awesome laura, i can't wait! hopefully it sticks and this is it for you! xxx


----------



## newmommy23

aw how exciting! I'm so excited to see all the new babies!
Molly is great, growing up so fast though :cry:


----------



## rjb

TERM TODAYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## rjb

newmommy23 said:


> aw how exciting! I'm so excited to see all the new babies!
> Molly is great, growing up so fast though :cry:

She's sooo pretty :))


----------



## LoisP

UPDATED

ME, AYMIE AND LAURA, HAVE HAD OUR BEAUTIFUL BABIES :happydance:

Updated the full termers, but still not 'with it' mentlly so i'm sorry if i left anyone out xxxxx


----------



## rjb

my c-section is booked for the 14th :flower:


----------



## aafscsweetie

so happy for everyone who has had their babies!!! (but getting extremely jealous over here... when will it be MY turn!!!)


----------



## ShelbyLee

Ill be Term on Saturday!! so excited i coudnt wait!

:flow:


----------



## aafscsweetie

I'm getting so impatient. I am having irregular contractions every night now, but it never turns into the real thing!!


----------



## EffyKat

I'm full term tomorrow. :) I'm also having irregular Contractions on a night now. And I'm in the process of losing my plug. I dont know if she'll be on today at all but kattsmiles is full term today :) x


----------



## kattsmiles

EffyKat said:


> I'm full term tomorrow. :) I'm also having irregular Contractions on a night now. And I'm in the process of losing my plug. I dont know if she'll be on today at all but kattsmiles is full term today :) x

FULL TERM.* FINALLY*.

I'm on and as grumpy as ever lol. I think our son's are teasing us, ya know. I woke up last night with a horrible lower back ache and contractions but lo and behold, they faded. Sigh.


----------



## EffyKat

kattsmiles said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I'm full term tomorrow. :) I'm also having irregular Contractions on a night now. And I'm in the process of losing my plug. I dont know if she'll be on today at all but kattsmiles is full term today :) x
> 
> FULL TERM.* FINALLY*.
> 
> I'm on and as grumpy as ever lol. I think our son's are teasing us, ya know. I woke up last night with a horrible lower back ache and contractions but lo and behold, they faded. Sigh.Click to expand...

I'm sorry I posted for you but I got too excited that one of us was full term . :happydance:

I'm right there with you on that... I have the contractions every night without fail but nothing. I'm pretty sure they're doing this on purpose because they find it funny. But I have just started to lose my plug :shrug:.


----------



## kattsmiles

EffyKat said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I'm full term tomorrow. :) I'm also having irregular Contractions on a night now. And I'm in the process of losing my plug. I dont know if she'll be on today at all but kattsmiles is full term today :) x
> 
> FULL TERM.* FINALLY*.
> 
> I'm on and as grumpy as ever lol. I think our son's are teasing us, ya know. I woke up last night with a horrible lower back ache and contractions but lo and behold, they faded. Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry I posted for you but I got too excited that one of us was full term . :happydance:
> 
> I'm right there with you on that... I have the contractions every night without fail but nothing. I'm pretty sure they're doing this on purpose because they find it funny. But I have just started to lose my plug :shrug:.Click to expand...

I've been losing bit chunks of my plug for about 2 weeks now, but haven't had a bloody show. If you're having a show, then you're going /really/ soon.


----------



## EffyKat

Well, it's a shame it's just the plug. My mam is trying everything to stop me from going into labour.


----------



## kattsmiles

EffyKat said:


> Well, it's a shame it's just the plug. My mam is trying everything to stop me from going into labour.

I keep having this feeling that this will be my last weekend alone with Evan. I'm probably just paranoid but I almost feel sad. Excited and anxious, but sad.


----------



## EffyKat

Make the most of it! :) For some reason all I can think about is the 15th when I'm talking to you


----------



## kattsmiles

EffyKat said:


> Make the most of it! :) For some reason all I can think about is the 15th when I'm talking to you

One could hope it's that soon D: Or earlier. My poor uterus is dying over here lol. Do you have a feeling for yourself?


----------



## EffyKat

I have no clue on me!! :( I honestly think he'll be a January baby! x


----------



## kattsmiles

No way! Not even. You can't seriously believe that. I think you're just in denial that he'll be popping out before Christmas


----------



## EffyKat

I'm still in denial I'm pregnant!  I just honestly can't believe it: lmao


----------



## rjb

Been having some contractions since yesterday, but declined an internal at L&D yesterday.
Have an appt with OB on Monday, so if things stay this way, I'll wait it out til then. 
Baby may be here sooner than expected!


----------



## EffyKat

Good luck hun!! :). You'll have to keep us all updated on how it went :)


----------



## rjb

Contractions are really starting to hurt now..
Not sure if I'll make it til Monday without monitoring of some sort.
:shrug:
I had a little pineapple, and some chips and salsa, but I didn't think it would do any thing :shrug:
I just ate it cause I wanted it :haha:

Will keep you posted!
:flower:


----------



## EffyKat

Eee, I hope this is it :) I can't wait to see her! :) Definitely keep us posted.

:) I'll totally be stalking you until I find out.


----------



## EffyKat

I'm full term today :O


----------



## YoungNImum

Me aswell, im so excited not long now


----------



## newmommy23

rjb said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> aw how exciting! I'm so excited to see all the new babies!
> Molly is great, growing up so fast though :cry:
> 
> She's sooo pretty :))Click to expand...

thank you!!! why do you have to have a c-section? yay for having a date!! :happydance:


----------



## rjb

newmommy23 said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> aw how exciting! I'm so excited to see all the new babies!
> Molly is great, growing up so fast though :cry:
> 
> She's sooo pretty :))Click to expand...
> 
> thank you!!! why do you have to have a c-section? yay for having a date!! :happydance:Click to expand...

They think she'll be too big for my pelvis :shrug:
I just do what they tell me haha


----------



## newmommy23

rjb said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> aw how exciting! I'm so excited to see all the new babies!
> Molly is great, growing up so fast though :cry:
> 
> She's sooo pretty :))Click to expand...
> 
> thank you!!! why do you have to have a c-section? yay for having a date!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> They think she'll be too big for my pelvis :shrug:
> I just do what they tell me hahaClick to expand...

good thing they caught that! i begged my dr to give me a c-section about 20 hours into my labor but she ended up coming out lol. my hips still don't go together right! D:
her big ol head lol. I'm so excited your little girl is coming so soon! I swear just yesterday you were 20 weeks! time goes so fast!


----------



## rjb

I know!! It's crazy to me that you and desi have had your babies!
You girls were my 'close to but before dates' so now it's like I have no where to hide :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

lol!! its great when they're here though!


----------



## ShelbyLee

Full Term as of yesterday!! :happydance:

Shiah Haven edd Christmas day! December 25th!!


----------



## newmommy23

ShelbyLee said:


> Full Term as of yesterday!! :happydance:
> 
> Shiah Haven edd Christmas day! December 25th!!

I love that name!!!


----------



## aafscsweetie

having irregular contractions every day now! they start at 10 mins apart and stay that way for 1-2 hours and then.... DISAPPEAR! most frustrating thing ever! i wonder how much longer i'll be pregnant!


----------



## LoisP

hey girls sorry i have been so rubbish with keeping up with updates and stuff xxx

please could you write your NAME, EDD, and team colour (and any other info such as c-sections, sweeps...etc) and i'll update it all, i know a few of you wrote it a few pages back but cant find it xx


----------



## EffyKat

Helen, EDD: 26th December :blue: :) FULL TERM as of yesterday, yeah baby!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Courtney EDD 26th dec, team yellow full term yesterday :D:D


----------



## mayb_baby

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rainbows_x

Ahh everyone is getting so close!

:dust: for you all xxx


----------



## Burchy314

My induction is scheduled for this Thursday! Things might change depending on my regular weekly appointment I have on Wednesday, but they doubt things will change.

EDIT: Just heard from my OBGYN right after I posted this. She said "I though Thursday would be good, but I was wrong. I have you scheduled now to come in Sunday December 12th at 7:30pm to get you ready for induction on Monday morning"


----------



## aafscsweetie

kayla, edd: dec 18th, team pink!! :) but i am already on the first page, so i think you have got me already, lois.


----------



## rjb

^%$#@ i don't want to fo this anymore!
sorry. justa tiny rant.
went for my pre-op today..
>.<


----------



## aafscsweetie

Hi! Just wanted to update and say that I've had my baby, yesterday 12/7/2010 :) She is the most beautiful thing in the whole world!!! I will update once I am out of the hospital and finally settled :) 

good luck and lots of LABOR DUST!!! to all you full-termers!!


----------



## LoisP

Omg, first November Babies, now this. How i miss it all so much <3


----------



## _laura

I know I was thinking the same! Remembering how small Shaun, Ari and Max were in Feb when we all met up and how big they all are now!


----------

